# 619 CUSTOMS



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well i put everything a side to start this rig up. I'll be posting my progress here and all new projects as well. So stay tuned. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin Sick dawg. Great job homie!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 13 2009, 12:00 AM~13558746
> *Lookin Sick dawg. Great job homie!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  Thanks dawg. Still got lots off work to do :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Also been working on something for my primo Joe Padilla.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well I gots some work to do too now, but nothin compared to this creation. I cannot wait to see some more progress and especially when it is completed.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 13 2009, 12:05 AM~13558765
> *Well I gots some work to do too now, but nothin compared to this creation. I cannot wait to see some more progress and especially when it is completed.
> *


Me too :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 13 2009, 12:04 AM~13558763
> *Also been working on something for my primo Joe Padilla.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 . Looks bad as hell dawg!!! Great job!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 13 2009, 12:07 AM~13558775
> *:0  :0  :0 . Looks bad as hell dawg!!! Great job!!!!
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I AM GLAD YOU GOT THE REST OF THE B.S OUT OF THE WAY AND YOUR GETTING BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD BRO!! LOVE THE RIG AND I'M STAYING TUNED TO THIS CHANNEL FOR MORE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 13 2009, 12:12 AM~13558791
> *I AM GLAD YOU GOT THE REST OF THE B.S OUT OF THE WAY AND YOUR GETTING BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD BRO!! LOVE THE RIG AND I'M STAYING TUNED TO THIS CHANNEL FOR MORE
> *


Yeah i know. This will be a good build. you know I'll be hitting you up for some help too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

that looks killer Primo... ill have to go pick up all my stuff and bring it up here to my mother-in-laws house im house sitting for a week.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 13 2009, 12:37 AM~13558849
> *that looks killer Primo... ill have to go pick up all my stuff and bring it up here to my mother-in-laws house im house sitting for a week.
> *


Thanks primo! Orale, can't wait to see the trailer


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 13 2009, 01:04 AM~13558763
> *Also been working on something for my primo Joe Padilla.
> 
> 
> ...


thats got a mean lean


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Builds are looking good.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yeah Chris, that rig is looking bad ass bro!! You got alot done to it since the last time I saw it. 
Glad you pushed everything else to the side to work on this.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE COMPS FELLAS. I'LL BE WORKING ON IT AFTER WORK TONIGHT. HOPEFULLY I'LL HAVE MORE PROGRESS.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 13 2009, 11:36 AM~13561503
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPS FELLAS. I'LL BE WORKING ON IT AFTER WORK TONIGHT. HOPEFULLY I'LL HAVE MORE PROGRESS.
> *


I thought u were gonna come work on the ford for me?????? :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 13 2009, 08:11 PM~13566684
> *I thought u were gonna come work on the ford for me??????  :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha!!! You can come down here!!! Or wait till the 24th :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 13 2009, 08:21 PM~13566810
> *Hahaha!!! You can come down here!!! Or wait till the 24th  :biggrin:
> *


ummmmm. I am not good with waiting. Meybe I will work on it then. hehehe.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

That chop on the pete is clean bro and the 72 is bad ass :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 13 2009, 10:01 PM~13568173
> *That chop on the pete is clean bro and the 72 is bad ass :0
> *


THANKS, I WISH I HAD THE RIG READY FOR THE OUT OF STATE SHOWS  BUT IT SHOULD BE READY FOR THE SHOW HERE IN SAN DIEGO


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sweet!!!! Cant wait dawg!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 12 2009, 08:58 PM~13558739
> *Well i put everything a side to start this rig up. I'll be posting my progress here and all new projects as well. So stay tuned. Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> ...


nice raked chop homie


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 14 2009, 12:14 AM~13569083
> *nice raked chop homie
> *



crazy looks good


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 13 2009, 11:14 PM~13569083
> *nice raked chop homie
> *


  THANKS


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 13 2009, 12:04 AM~13558763
> *Also been working on something for my primo Joe Padilla.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GREAT PRIMO :biggrin: IT'S GOOD TO HAVE FAMILY ! AS YOU NO IVE BEEN SICK BUT ILL CALL YOU WHEN YOUR AT WORK SLEEPING AND GETTING PAID J/K PRIMO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN TRUCK IS BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Apr 14 2009, 11:01 AM~13572708
> *LOOKS GREAT PRIMO  :biggrin: IT'S GOOD TO HAVE FAMILY ! AS YOU NO IVE BEEN SICK BUT ILL CALL YOU WHEN YOUR AT WORK SLEEPING AND GETTING PAID J/K PRIMO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN TRUCK IS BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

No problem primo. Hit me up whenever you get a chance.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hope you enjoy your flight this weekend!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2009, 03:32 PM~13575609
> *Hope you enjoy your flight this weekend!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: bring me some bottles of tequila from tijuas!! I'm gonna need them to mellow out  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yup!! Anything else I can get you sir?? :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2009, 04:00 PM~13575987
> *Yup!! Anything else I can get you sir??  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE WORK ON YOUR RIG CHRIS . NOW IM GONNA HAVE TO DO ONE. LOOKS LIKE WE NEED TO START M.C.B.A. TRUCKING :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Apr 14 2009, 04:23 PM~13576250
> *NICE WORK ON YOUR RIG CHRIS . NOW IM GONNA HAVE TO DO ONE. LOOKS LIKE WE NEED TO START M.C.B.A. TRUCKING    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 That would be cool! Set them all up at the shows :biggrin: 
Thanks bro


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 13 2009, 01:58 AM~13558739
> *Well i put everything a side to start this rig up. I'll be posting my progress here and all new projects as well. So stay tuned. Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> ...


That's just sick bro.... What do you think this is? Trick my Truck LOL.... Seriously that is sweet...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 14 2009, 05:16 PM~13576779
> *That's just sick bro.... What do you think this is? Trick my Truck LOL.... Seriously that is sweet...
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks homie! & yeah I hope it'll look like it came out of trick my truck :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

PROJECTS ARE LOOKINH GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 13 2009, 02:58 AM~13558739
> *Well i put everything a side to start this rig up. I'll be posting my progress here and all new projects as well. So stay tuned. Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks seriously fucking mean.


----------



## TBK1 (Dec 20, 2007)

:biggrin: clean truck. cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the props homies!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

that chevy truck is very clean chris :thumbsup: good build bro . and that big rig is way cool , good idea :thumbsup: .


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick looking rig and troka bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks homies!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That rig is going to look sik when its done.I love the look of theC-10 as well.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 14 2009, 09:29 PM~13579723
> *That rig is going to look sik when its done.I love the look of theC-10 as well.
> *


Thanks homie  I'm hoping it'll look good :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 14 2009, 09:35 PM~13579791
> *Thanks homie    I'm hoping it'll look good :biggrin:
> *


C'mon now dawg you know it is gonna look great!!!!!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

WHAT UP PRIMO HOPE ALL IS GOOD HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR BACK HOME MY WAGON IS ALMOST DONE GETTING READY FOR PAINT :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Apr 19 2009, 02:52 PM~13623047
> *WHAT UP PRIMO HOPE ALL IS GOOD HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR BACK HOME MY WAGON IS ALMOST DONE GETTING READY FOR PAINT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ay Joe that wagon is lookin nice homie. What colors u doin?


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

THANKS HOMIE ITS BEEN A LONG TIME COMING IM GOING TO GO WITH WHITE WITH A BLUE PEARL :biggrin: I WISH I COULD GET SOME ONE TO PHOTOSHOP IT WITH SOME DIFFERNT COLORS


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is a sick wagon bro!!! Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

SO SO THANKS FOR ASKING HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Anytime brother! Hopefully you will make it down to SD real soon.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Apr 19 2009, 08:59 PM~13626126
> *THANKS HOMIE ITS BEEN A LONG TIME COMING IM GOING TO GO WITH WHITE WITH A BLUE PEARL  :biggrin: I WISH I COULD GET SOME ONE TO PHOTOSHOP IT WITH SOME DIFFERNT COLORS
> *


I think the blue pearl is the best bet homie. I have a nomad that I build kinda like that too. It comes out clean with some chrome and spokes. hehehehe. Oh and mine is a model dawg not an actual whip. I wish it was though. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yo, where the pics of what you got in Jersey??? Come on man!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 20 2009, 09:08 AM~13629482
> *Yo, where the pics of what you got in Jersey??? Come on man!!!
> *


HUH? I POSTED ALL OF THEM IN MCBA OUTINGS.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ooops. let me look again.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

HERE SOME NEW PROJECTS I GOT IN JERSEY :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dude, you weren't kidding when you said I would shit when I saw what you picked up!!!!! That crew cab looks bad ass!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 21 2009, 09:57 AM~13641945
> *Dude, you weren't kidding when you said I would shit when I saw what you picked up!!!!! That crew cab looks bad ass!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 21 2009, 10:04 AM~13642008
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE WAGON  IM GOING TO DRINK A BEER FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Apr 21 2009, 12:02 PM~13643184
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE WAGON   IM GOING TO DRINK A BEER FOR YOU  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

good lord bro those are some nice a$$ rides any progress on the rig??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 21 2009, 01:39 PM~13644165
> *good lord bro those are some nice a$$ rides any progress on the rig??
> *


Not really bro, I'm going to redo most of it. Biggs hooked it up with some tips on making it look better, so I'll be fabing a lot on it now. :biggrin: Hit me up when you get a chance.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 21 2009, 12:45 PM~13643588
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



somebodie"s been to Twinns house!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAAMMNNN!!! They look bad ass bro!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 21 2009, 03:25 PM~13645427
> *somebodie"s been to Twinns house!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Just the 80's one is from twinn. The 72 is from RMR resin.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 21 2009, 03:49 PM~13645724
> *DAAMMNNN!!! They look bad ass bro!!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

VERY SWEET BRO!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 21 2009, 04:09 PM~13645950
> *VERY SWEET BRO!!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks. I think I'm gonna change it up a bit tho.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin good dawg!!! Great work so far. what are you gonna change up though?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 21 2009, 04:30 PM~13646180
> *Lookin good dawg!!! Great work so far. what are you gonna change up though?
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 21 2009, 04:30 PM~13646180
> *Lookin good dawg!!! Great work so far. what are you gonna change up though?
> *


I'll show pics if I do :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

WHAT UP PRIMO IM JUST KICKING IT DID YOU GET THE PIC OF THE WAGON AS FOR ME .IM JUST TIRED YOU KNOW WHAT YOU CAN HAVE THAT TRUCK THAT DROP WAS GOING TO MAKE ME.IT JUST SEEMS TOO DAM LONG BUTS ITS ALL GOOD  DAM PRIMO JUST NOT FEELING GOOD ANY MORE


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@May 3 2009, 09:08 PM~13774774
> *WHAT UP PRIMO IM JUST KICKING IT DID YOU GET THE PIC OF THE WAGON AS FOR ME .IM JUST TIRED YOU KNOW WHAT YOU CAN HAVE THAT TRUCK THAT DROP WAS GOING TO MAKE ME.IT JUST SEEMS TOO DAM LONG BUTS ITS ALL GOOD   DAM PRIMO JUST NOT FEELING GOOD ANY MORE
> *


Hey bro. I am sorry you aint feelin good dawg. I am in the same boat right now man. Messed myself up a bit. Hey I see that you gots some people building some whips for you. I would be glad to do one for you too man. Just let me know which one. Any homeboy of Chris's is right in my book main. Lemme know dawg.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 3 2009, 09:19 PM~13774928
> *Hey bro. I am sorry you aint feelin good dawg. I am in the same boat right now man. Messed myself up a bit. Hey I see that you gots some people building some whips for you. I would be glad to do one for you too man. Just let me know which one. Any homeboy of Chris's is right in my book main. Lemme know dawg.
> *


THANKS HOMIE ITS ALL GOOD .IM A TRUCK MAN .IVE HERD A LOTE OF GOOD THINGS ABOUT U FROM CHRIS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@May 3 2009, 09:23 PM~13774982
> *THANKS HOMIE ITS ALL GOOD .IM A TRUCK MAN .IVE HERD A LOTE OF GOOD THINGS ABOUT U FROM CHRIS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Well I wanna do soe trucks too so if you want me to build one for you I aint gots no problem homie. The more I do the better I get man. Just let me know


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Joe, Im sorry you havent been feelin well homie. Hang in there big homie!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 21 2009, 02:39 PM~13644165
> *good lord bro those are some nice a$$ rides any progress on the rig??
> *


thats what i was lookin at :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

good come up homie :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: , i like firme resin projects too ............



say homie , what happen to them madres lol this weekend ......


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 4 2009, 06:01 AM~13777074
> *thats what i was lookin at  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 4 2009, 08:59 AM~13778242
> *good come up homie  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin: , i like firme resin projects too ............
> say homie , what happen to them madres lol this weekend ......
> *


Calmado!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@May 13 2009, 07:10 PM~13878561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's that primo?


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

THATS THAT VISTA I SOLD SEE MY CUSTOM VAN IN THE BACK GROUND CHARGER BLUE :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@May 13 2009, 08:25 PM~13879533
> *THATS THAT VISTA I SOLD SEE MY CUSTOM VAN IN THE BACK GROUND CHARGER BLUE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

he's alive!!!!!!!!

















































:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 13 2009, 09:42 PM~13880621
> *he's alive!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Yup :wave: Just getting stuff ready for the show saterday.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 13 2009, 09:45 PM~13880651
> *Yup  :wave:  Just getting stuff ready for the show saterday.
> *



same here, been busy doing some painting for a couple guys, so my stuff been getting pushed back.....trying to finish up the nomad for the show.... :uh: 

when u guys coming up?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 13 2009, 09:50 PM~13880712
> *same here, been busy doing some painting for a couple guys, so my stuff been getting pushed back.....trying to finish up the nomad for the show.... :uh:
> 
> when u guys coming up?
> *


Saturday morning. We'll be their in time for breakfast :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL I GOT BORED SO I LAID SOME PINTURA ON THE CARUCHA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

shit u were postin same time as me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 17 2009, 04:32 PM~13913696
> *damn....  May 13th..... where the updates?????  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I BEAT YOU TO IT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

STILL NEEDS CLEAR THO


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u knew i was gonna come after u huh


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 06:32 PM~13913695
> *WELL I GOT BORED SO I LAID SOME PINTURA ON THE CARUCHA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 17 2009, 04:37 PM~13913723
> *u knew i was gonna come after u huh
> *


YUP!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 17 2009, 04:39 PM~13913734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUP, LOOKS LIKE IT TO  
THANKS BRO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice color dawg!!!! Send it to me!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 17 2009, 04:46 PM~13913779
> *Nice color dawg!!!! Send it to me!!!! :biggrin:
> *


UUMMM... :nono: :nono:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 04:48 PM~13913792
> *UUMMM... :nono:  :nono:
> *


Jerk!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LAID A FLIP FLOP COLOR, CAN YOU TELL??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I DID IT WRONG!!! I HAD TO DO THE VINAL TOP FIRST RIGHT????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i dont think it matters...looks good tho, looks like my charger did


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2009, 05:06 PM~13913892
> *i dont think it matters...looks good tho, looks like my charger did
> *


OH OK. YEAH, I THOUGHT ABOUT THAT.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 05:05 PM~13913886
> *I DID IT WRONG!!! I HAD TO DO THE VINAL TOP FIRST RIGHT????
> *


I think either way is fine. Just like you told me though. The tape job just needs to line up good so it does bleed onto the colorz on the body!!!! I think though. Is there a blur or green in that???


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 17 2009, 05:15 PM~13913946
> *I think either way is fine. Just like you told me though. The tape job just needs to line up good so it does bleed onto the colorz on the body!!!! I think though. Is there a blur or green in that???
> *


RED, GOLD, GREEN, & PURPLE :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 05:16 PM~13913957
> *RED, GOLD, GREEN, & PURPLE :biggrin:
> *


Damn dawg I suck!!!! Four colors and I didnt get one right!!!! :angry:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 04:59 PM~13913855
> *LAID A FLIP FLOP COLOR, CAN YOU TELL??
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 04:59 PM~13913855
> *LAID A FLIP FLOP COLOR, CAN YOU TELL??
> 
> 
> ...


looks good
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks bad ass bro!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 17 2009, 10:10 PM~13916623
> *That looks bad ass bro!!
> *


THANKS DAWG.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 02:05 PM~13913886
> *I DID IT WRONG!!! I HAD TO DO THE VINAL TOP FIRST RIGHT????
> *


i like to do my vinyl top last..... that way u don't gotta worry about taping it off and shit when u shoot clear....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 17 2009, 11:09 PM~13917166
> *i like to do my vinyl top last..... that way u don't gotta worry about taping it off and shit when u shoot clear....
> *


COOL. THANKS. I'LL BE WORKING ON IT TOMORROW


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice, I like it!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 18 2009, 08:51 AM~13919315
> *Nice, I like it!
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 18 2009, 07:01 PM~13925868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Haha!! He looks like he's scared! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS BRO  

WORKING ON THE GUTS RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL GOT MORE DONE TO THE MONTE. STILL NEEDS TOUCH UPS.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 6 2009, 09:21 PM~14114580
> *WELL GOT MORE DONE TO THE MONTE. STILL NEEDS TOUCH UPS.
> 
> 
> ...


BISH'N CAVRON!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 6 2009, 08:26 PM~14114614
> *BISH'N CAVRON!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

you better get to working on that impala or im going to have to up the challenge!!!!!!!! maybe we should play for pinks ?????


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OH SHIT!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 6 2009, 09:26 PM~14114614
> *BISH'N CAVRON!!
> *



x2 :nicoderm: locs


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 6 2009, 11:21 PM~14114580
> *WELL GOT MORE DONE TO THE MONTE. STILL NEEDS TOUCH UPS.
> 
> 
> ...





clean work bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS FELLAS!!   



> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 6 2009, 08:34 PM~14114676
> *you better get to working on that impala or im going to have to up the challenge!!!!!!!! maybe we should play for pinks ?????
> *


PINKS!?? YOU WANT AN OPEN BOX? :biggrin: 

DON'T TRIP PRIMO. IT'S GETTING WORKED ON NOW  :h5:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 6 2009, 09:41 PM~14115670
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS FELLAS!!
> PINKS!?? YOU WANT AN OPEN BOX?  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 6 2009, 11:06 PM~14115883
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


WILL DO PRIMO  ON THE IMP BUILD OFF TOPIC.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Pics do not give the Monte the props it should get. That paint job is sick as hell up close. Great job on that Chris.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 7 2009, 11:10 PM~14123265
> *Pics do not give the Monte the props it should get. That paint job is sick as hell up close. Great job on that Chris.
> *


Thanks dawg!


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey chris that's a nice ride man. Now just send it to la ca and I ll send you a cigar


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 6 2009, 08:21 PM~14114580
> *WELL GOT MORE DONE TO THE MONTE. STILL NEEDS TOUCH UPS.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PRIM


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 6 2009, 08:21 PM~14114580
> *WELL GOT MORE DONE TO THE MONTE. STILL NEEDS TOUCH UPS.
> 
> 
> ...



THAT MOFO LOOKS BAD FOO..........WHATS NEXT


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 13 2009, 12:04 AM~13558763
> *Also been working on something for my primo Joe Padilla.
> 
> 
> ...


lOOKS GOOD MAN! CLEAN RIDE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks homies


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Whatup Drunk AZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dylopez_@Jun 10 2009, 02:13 AM~14147236
> *lOOKS GOOD MAN! CLEAN RIDE
> *


THOUGHT HIM EVERYTHING HE KNOWS!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 10 2009, 11:10 AM~14150289
> *THOUGHT HIM EVERYTHING HE KNOWS!
> *


rriiiggggghhhhttt........ :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 10 2009, 11:10 AM~14150284
> *Whatup Drunk AZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!? :biggrin:
> *


<span style=\'color:green\'>YO</span> :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 10 2009, 12:34 PM~14150446
> *rriiiggggghhhhttt........ :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


DON'T HATE! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 10 2009, 03:23 PM~14152546
> *DON'T HATE! :biggrin:
> *


I'm not! He just said it looks clean, if I would have done it your way well........ It would be in the trash.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 6 2009, 05:21 PM~14114580
> *WELL GOT MORE DONE TO THE MONTE. STILL NEEDS TOUCH UPS.
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick homie


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 10 2009, 04:47 PM~14153342
> *looks sick homie
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 10 2009, 03:39 PM~14153245
> *I'm not! He just said it looks clean, if I would have done it your way well........ It would be in the trash.
> *



lol your going to get grounded cavron stop talking back to your elders like that....... NOW GO TO YOUR ROOM AND CLEAN UP YOUR TOYS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 10 2009, 04:57 PM~14153464
> *lol your going to get grounded cavron stop talking back to your elders like that....... NOW GO TO YOUR ROOM AND CLEAN UP YOUR TOYS!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hahaha!!! He's a grown man primo. He should be able to hang with the carilla :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 10 2009, 02:05 PM~14153556
> *Hahaha!!! He's a grown man primo. He should be able to hang with the carilla :biggrin:
> *


talkin in the 3rd person? i think homie was referring to u :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 10 2009, 05:21 PM~14153703
> *talkin in the 3rd person? i think homie was referring to u  :biggrin:
> *


Huh?

He said not to talk back to the old man. I said he's old enough to take some clowning. That's all.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright yall. Calm down. Aye Pops, its time to take your meds. LOL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 10 2009, 05:59 PM~14154067
> *Alright yall. Calm down. Aye Pops, its time to take your meds. LOL
> *


Tell'em A!!! Tell your daddy to calm down! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides are getting better and better...keep um coming.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Chris any updates on the chopped big rig?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

IT'S GOING TO TAKE ALOT MORE THAN THAT MIJITA!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like I missed out one some fun here. hahaha.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Jun 10 2009, 09:46 PM~14156728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

My phone took a dump after trying to update it. so no phone till i get a new one. :angry:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 17 2009, 10:58 PM~14224989
> *My phone took a dump after trying to update it. so no phone till i get a new one. :angry:
> *


WHAT UP CHR1S HOWS OUT IN THE S/D


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jun 17 2009, 11:03 PM~14225027
> *WHAT UP CHR1S HOWS OUT IN THE S/D
> *


It's cool. just pissed cuz my fucken phone


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 17 2009, 11:14 PM~14225127
> *It's cool. just pissed cuz my fucken phone
> *


THAT SUCKS! TRYING TO GET THINGS BACK ON TRACK IT'S BEEN HELL THE LAST FEW DAYS. :banghead: IM HEARING IT FROM EVERY BODIE


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

stop goin on all them porn sites damnit!!!!! hahaha. j/p. sorry your phone took a dive man. When you gonna get a new one??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla+Jun 17 2009, 11:29 PM~14225234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't know dawg


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Whats up brother!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: any progress on your impala build


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 18 2009, 12:19 PM~14229103
> *Whats up brother!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:    any progress on your impala build
> *


What's up bro, I got a little bit done. I got a lot of body work still.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 18 2009, 11:38 AM~14229298
> *What's up bro, I got a little bit done. I got a lot of body work still.
> *


orale i have to do the same thing. I put down some primer and all the imperfections came out i have to go buy more primer then the paint will begin i already got the paterns i want now its just a matter of doing it......


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 18 2009, 12:42 PM~14229335
> *orale i have to do the same thing. I put down some primer and all the imperfections came out i have to go buy more primer then the paint will begin i already got the paterns i want now its just a matter of doing it......
> *


Same here. I'm gonna start the undies today. I hope i'll do it right :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 18 2009, 11:48 AM~14229401
> *Same here. I'm gonna start the undies today. I hope i'll do it right :biggrin:
> *



Git R done Primo!!!!!!! i think there is only like 2 1/2 weeks left on this build right????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 18 2009, 01:02 PM~14229558
> *Git R done Primo!!!!!!! i think there is only like 2 1/2 weeks left on this build right????
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: It's not looking good


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 18 2009, 12:05 PM~14229601
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  It's not looking good
> *


you better get on it cabron dont be one of the gays who doesnt finish!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 18 2009, 01:39 PM~14229946
> *you better get on it cabron dont be one of the GUYS who doesnt finish!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 18 2009, 12:42 PM~14229985
> *:biggrin:
> *


if you dont finish biggs is going to :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: you.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 18 2009, 01:46 PM~14230024
> *if you dont finish biggs is going to  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: you.
> *


HAHAHA!!! He's scared :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 18 2009, 12:50 PM~14230077
> *HAHAHA!!! He's scared :biggrin:
> *


then ill get you with a rama from the tree or ill tell you papi santiago and he will shoot you with his arrow :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 18 2009, 01:53 PM~14230106
> *then ill get you with a rama from the tree or ill tell you papi santiago and he will shoot you with his arrow :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha!! Calmado!! What's all this violence all about? :biggrin: Plus the old man needs his bifocals to even pick up the bow :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 18 2009, 01:01 PM~14230203
> *hahaha!! Calmado!! What's all this violence all about?  :biggrin:  Plus the old man needs his bifocals to even pick up the bow  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 18 2009, 03:01 PM~14230203
> *hahaha!! Calmado!! What's all this violence all about?  :biggrin:  Plus the old man needs his bifocals to even pick up the bow  :biggrin:
> *


DON'T WORRY ABOUT ME FINDING "BIFOCALS" FUCKER!! JUST RUN FAST BEFORE I LET THE ARROW GO!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks serious right there. HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

All you Santiago :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg32/bbblankenmyer/*******%20Stuff/file008.jpg
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 19 2009, 12:56 PM~14240169
> *DON'T WORRY ABOUT ME FINDING "BIFOCALS" FUCKER!! JUST RUN FAST BEFORE I LET THE ARROW GO!!
> 
> 
> ...


calmado old man!! Plus that pic looks a little old & your already got bifocals on :biggrin: now on to building!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 19 2009, 01:10 PM~14240300
> *All you Santiago :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg32/bbblankenmyer/*******%20Stuff/file008.jpg
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Oh shit! HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 19 2009, 02:10 PM~14240300
> *All you Santiago :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg32/bbblankenmyer/*******%20Stuff/file008.jpg
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! JEW MUDDER PUCKERS!!! :biggrin: NOW BACK TO BUILDING BISHES!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:0 :0 . Nice pics up in here!!!!!!!!! I like the second one of you sanitiago. More accurate. hahaha


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 19 2009, 06:55 PM~14242825
> *:0  :0 . Nice pics up in here!!!!!!!!!  I like the second one of you sanitiago. More accurate. hahaha
> *


JEW KNOW IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

what do you think :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jun 23 2009, 01:33 AM~14268940
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:0 juiced yet?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jun 22 2009, 10:33 PM~14268940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good primo!!  wheres the rack???


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

ILL GET BETTER PICS TOMARROW


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jun 22 2009, 10:48 PM~14269117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 22 2009, 10:40 PM~14269046
> *:0  juiced yet?
> *


WORKING ON IT


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jun 23 2009, 01:49 AM~14269134
> *WORKING ON IT
> *





:biggrin:  its a bad ass wagon bro


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 22 2009, 10:55 PM~14269201
> *:biggrin:    its a bad ass wagon bro
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 11:38 PM~14269486
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: show off :biggrin: 

hey i'm gonna need a how to on the wind deflectors for my next wagon :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 22 2009, 11:41 PM~14269508
> *:biggrin:  show off  :biggrin:
> 
> hey i'm gonna need a how to on the wind deflectors for my next wagon :biggrin:
> *


Thats Privileged information. how much beer do you got?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 23 2009, 12:20 AM~14269786
> *Thats Privileged information. how much beer do you got?
> *


Well im building now cuz im out  . but i get paid thursday :biggrin: & the 12's are waiting for you too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 23 2009, 12:20 AM~14269786
> *Thats Privileged information. how much beer do you got?
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 23 2009, 12:22 AM~14269794
> *Well im building now cuz im out  . but i get paid thursday :biggrin:  & the 12's are waiting for you too :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats a good exchange the 12s for the rear wind deflectors. I will be making a few sets tomorrow.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 23 2009, 12:42 AM~14269916
> *Thats a good exchange the 12s for the rear wind deflectors. I will be making a few sets tomorrow.
> *


COOL!!  :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Quick mock ups of the wagon. let me know what you think.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that looks tight bro!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> Quick mock ups of the wagon. let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> Damn that looks tight bro!!


Thanks dawg!!  



> > Quick mock ups of the wagon. let me know what you think.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good brother


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 23 2009, 10:23 PM~14279813
> *Lookin good brother
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

hey bro your car looks like shit just put it in the mail and send it to my pad lol...... jk homie your car is coming together really nice......


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I LIKEDEDEDED THIS ONE!!!
























[/quote]


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 23 2009, 10:24 PM~14279830
> *hey bro your car looks like shit just put it in the mail and send it to my pad lol...... jk homie your car is coming together really nice......
> *


Damn primo i was about to cry!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks primo


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 23 2009, 10:24 PM~14279833
> *I LIKEDEDEDED THIS ONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


For real... the spokes?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

X2 the spokes make it look OG. The flamers look good also , but Im diggin the spokes


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

YUP!! THEY SET THIS BISH OFF THE HOOK!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 23 2009, 10:29 PM~14279899
> *YUP!! THEY SET THIS BISH OFF THE HOOK!!!!
> *


  Well we'll see :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL BRB... GONNA GO BUILD FOR A LITTLE BIT


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 23 2009, 09:26 PM~14279855
> *Damn primo i was about to cry!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Thanks primo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> I LIKEDEDEDED THIS ONE!!!


[/quote]

X2!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

they should have made a nomad like that in 1961.....   

u gonna scribe lines across the roof like th 55-57 nomads? woud be sick either way...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

X2!  
[/quote]

I'LL SEE IF THE SPOKE WILL STAY :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 23 2009, 11:07 PM~14280291
> *they should have made a nomad like that in 1961.....
> 
> u gonna scribe lines across the roof like th 55-57 nomads? woud be sick either way...
> *


I THINK THE LAST NOMAD WAS A 61. IT WAS A 4 DOOR THO.

IT HAS THE LINES ALREADY. THE TOP IS FROM A 57 NOMAD  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 23 2009, 08:13 PM~14280342
> *I THINK THE LAST NOMAD WAS A 61. IT WAS A 4 DOOR THO.
> 
> IT HAS THE LINES ALREADY. THE TOP IS FROM A 57 NOMAD   :biggrin:
> *


yup... i love my wagons... my dream ride is a 58 nomad....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 23 2009, 11:18 PM~14280383
> *yup... i love my wagons... my dream ride is a 58 nomad....
> *


 :0 NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 23 2009, 10:02 PM~14279544
> *Quick mock ups of the wagon. let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> ...



that shet is sick bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jun 23 2009, 11:30 PM~14280499
> *that shet is sick bro
> *


THANKS DAWG. STILL PONDERING WHAT STYLE TO GO WITH


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

looks very good,

its a pro-tourer style that would be perferct ! :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

WIRES LOOK O.G :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jun 24 2009, 09:42 AM~14282632
> *WIRES LOOK O.G  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

BADASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jun 24 2009, 09:50 AM~14282705
> *BADASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: WHATS UP BRO?


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 24 2009, 09:52 AM~14282719
> *:biggrin:  WHATS UP BRO?
> *


NADA what you doing up :biggrin: where my cigar and beer


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jun 24 2009, 09:59 AM~14282785
> *NADA what you doing up  :biggrin: where my cigar and beer
> *


ABOUT TO WORK ON MY 61. JUST HAD TO CHECK LIL. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 24 2009, 10:47 AM~14282670
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS WICKED BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 24 2009, 10:28 AM~14283106
> *LOOKS WICKED BRO!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice wagon


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

wagon looks good mane!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS BROTHAS!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 24 2009, 09:47 AM~14282670
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, where'd you get this??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 24 2009, 10:42 PM~14290777
> *Hey, where'd you get this??
> *


NEW JERSEY. NICE HUH?!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, its pretty dope


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

wires :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 24 2009, 09:47 AM~14282670
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS SICK HOMIE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jun 25 2009, 09:11 AM~14293831
> *LOOKS SICK HOMIE
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WHATS UP WITH THE RIG HOMIE??


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 24 2009, 10:47 AM~14282670
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats bad ass but what do it look like with the other wheels


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 25 2009, 08:04 PM~14300412
> *WHATS UP WITH THE RIG HOMIE??
> *


IT'S ON HOLD FOR THE BUILD OFF. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 25 2009, 11:00 PM~14302721
> *thats bad ass but what do it look like with the other wheels
> *


WITCH ONES?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 26 2009, 12:02 AM~14302743
> *WITCH ONES?
> *



the p/e ones


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 25 2009, 11:19 PM~14302904
> *the p/e ones
> *


OH, I'LL CHECK THEM IN A BIT.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jun 27 2009, 10:24 AM~14314473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE. IM GONNA HAVE TO MAKE A ROOF RACK FOR MY WAGON NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 27 2009, 10:26 AM~14314488
> *:0  NICE. IM GONNA HAVE TO MAKE A ROOF RACK FOR MY WAGON NOW :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS TO MY PRIMO JOE PADILLA!!

SO I HOOKED UP MY PRIMO JOE PADILLA UP WITH A 1972 C10 A WHILE A GO. (ALMOST DONE :uh: ) WELL HE SAID HE WOULD HOOK ME UP WITH SOME KITS & PARTS. MAN!!!! HE REALLY HOOKED ME UP CRAZY!

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>THANKS AGAIN PRIMO!!</span>


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

THAT AINT NOTHING PRIMO I FOUND THE OTHER BOX AND IT S/D BOUND :biggrin: HOPE YOU LIKE SECOND ROUND


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 29 2009, 10:50 PM~14336569
> *THANKS TO MY PRIMO JOE PADILLA!!
> 
> SO I HOOKED UP MY PRIMO JOE PADILLA UP WITH A 1972 C10 A WHILE A GO. (ALMOST DONE  :uh: ) WELL HE SAID HE WOULD HOOK ME UP WITH SOME KITS & PARTS. MAN!!!! HE REALLY HOOKED ME UP CRAZY!
> ...


YOU LUCKY DOG


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jun 29 2009, 10:56 PM~14336667
> *THAT AINT NOTHING PRIMO I FOUND THE OTHER BOX AND IT S/D BOUND  :biggrin: HOPE YOU LIKE SECOND ROUND
> *


 :0 I CAN'T GET OVER THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jun 29 2009, 10:58 PM~14336685
> *YOU LUCKY DOG
> *


I KNOW!! DAMN :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 29 2009, 10:50 PM~14336569
> *THANKS TO MY PRIMO JOE PADILLA!!
> 
> SO I HOOKED UP MY PRIMO JOE PADILLA UP WITH A 1972 C10 A WHILE A GO. (ALMOST DONE  :uh: ) WELL HE SAID HE WOULD HOOK ME UP WITH SOME KITS & PARTS. MAN!!!! HE REALLY HOOKED ME UP CRAZY!
> ...


DDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jun 29 2009, 07:56 PM~14336667
> *THAT AINT NOTHING PRIMO I FOUND THE OTHER BOX AND IT S/D BOUND  :biggrin: HOPE YOU LIKE SECOND ROUND
> *


wow.... thats a lot of damn good shit.... i wonder what u sending to Pittsburg for all the detail u wnt in that other ride being built hno: hno: with all the work homie been tellin me about..... damn.... i can only imagine the hookup....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 29 2009, 11:35 PM~14337156
> *wow.... thats a lot of damn good shit.... i wonder what u sending to Pittsburg for all the detail u wnt in that other ride being built  hno:  hno: with all the work homie been tellin me about..... damn.... i can only imagine the hookup....
> *


I HEARD IT WAS SENT 3 OR 4 TIMES AS MUCH AS HE SENT ME!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAAMMNNN Thats alot of good stuff there!!!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 29 2009, 11:35 PM~14337156
> *wow.... thats a lot of damn good shit.... i wonder what u sending to Pittsburg for all the detail u wnt in that other ride being built  hno:  hno: with all the work homie been tellin me about..... damn.... i can only imagine the hookup....
> *


THATS NOTHING :biggrin: TO WHAT I SENT TO PITTSBURG


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ANY PROGRESS ON THAT RIG?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Chris, it aint rainin today, get that wagon painted up and lets see some pics of the 65


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Jun 30 2009, 09:34 AM~14339763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CALMADO WONDER BREAD!! :biggrin: 
HEY CALL ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL HERE'S THE 65. NO CLEAR YET. I'M GONNA TRY TO DO SOME MORE STUFF TO IT.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 30 2009, 10:01 AM~14339959
> *WELL HERE'S THE 65. NO CLEAR YET. I'M GONNA TRY TO DO SOME MORE STUFF TO IT.
> 
> 
> ...



bitchin color bro. What is it?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, that did come out nice!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

It's a sunrise yellow. Thanks guys! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 30 2009, 01:01 PM~14339959
> *WELL HERE'S THE 65. NO CLEAR YET. I'M GONNA TRY TO DO SOME MORE STUFF TO IT.
> 
> 
> ...






nice color there C


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks bro


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 30 2009, 10:01 AM~14339959
> *WELL HERE'S THE 65. NO CLEAR YET. I'M GONNA TRY TO DO SOME MORE STUFF TO IT.
> 
> 
> ...












Sunrise over silver... :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

lookin good Chris now finish it cabron


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 30 2009, 01:39 PM~14342000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Now I'll be changing mine up a bit :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 30 2009, 02:36 PM~14342546
> *lookin good Chris now finish it cabron
> *


Calmado chancla!! No rushing here!!  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey chris 65 coming out sweet bro keep it up homie


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 30 2009, 02:44 PM~14342621
> *hey chris 65 coming out sweet bro keep it up homie
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 30 2009, 02:39 PM~14342574
> *Nice! Now I'll be changing mine up a bit  :biggrin:
> *



damn bro. That thing is even more bitchin now than before
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 30 2009, 01:39 PM~14342000
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn, guess I'm gonna have to post my Sunrise 65 too...............  


















nah, Marcus, you know I only paint my 65's Orange


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 30 2009, 02:39 PM~14342000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KKKKKKKLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN BRO!!!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

thats 65 is killer...i want to see the rest


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey chris hope you recived my message I'm still trying to use this so hopefully it worked if not ill learn this soon so be cool late mad indian


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YO , WHATS GOIN ON WITH THE WAGON?? ANY UPDATES ON IT??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla+Jul 12 2009, 10:35 PM~14453879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


messed up the doors :angry: :angry:


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey bo please read the message at shadowmakers topic. Don't know how it ended out there check out the new ride that I will be building. Hope you finnish that 65 causeit looks good and do you still have the monte cause I still want it lol. Stay cool man. Mad indian


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

wassup, what u been up too

:wave:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 14 2009, 10:29 PM~14478076
> *wassup, what u been up too
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: being lazy :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 14 2009, 10:52 PM~14478283
> *:wave:  :wave:  being lazy  :biggrin:
> *



yeah, been fighting that lazy thing tooo.......been workn long hours and don't feel like buildn much after about 30 minutes....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL GOT THIS GOING RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 23 2009, 12:31 AM~14557277
> *WELL GOT THIS GOING RIGHT NOW.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 22 2009, 11:31 PM~14557277
> *WELL GOT THIS GOING RIGHT NOW.
> 
> 
> ...


I think ur gonna have to change ur name to rollinolchris619 with all those projects...lol :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 11:37 PM~14557290
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


YOU LIKE IT? I JUST GOT BORED. I'LL LEAVE IT A LONE TILL AFTER OUR BUILD OFF :biggrin: 
I'M GONNA CUT SOMETHING ELSE OUT RIGHT NOW


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 22 2009, 11:40 PM~14557307
> *I think ur gonna have to change ur name to rollinolchris619 with all those projects...lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I DON'T HAVE THAT MANY. YET :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 23 2009, 12:40 AM~14557309
> *YOU LIKE IT? I JUST GOT BORED. I'LL LEAVE IT A LONE TILL AFTER OUR BUILD OFF :biggrin:
> I'M GONNA CUT SOMETHING ELSE OUT RIGHT NOW
> *


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 22 2009, 11:31 PM~14557277
> *WELL GOT THIS GOING RIGHT NOW.
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good so far. I need to get goin on my shiat.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 23 2009, 12:00 AM~14557368
> *Lookin good so far. I need to get goin on my shiat.
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 22 2009, 08:40 PM~14557307
> *I think ur gonna have to change ur name to rollinolchris619 with all those projects...lol :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL, I GUESS I'LL POST THIS IN HERE TOO.

















[/quote]


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I like the stance on that bro. Cant wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

[/quote]


im stealin this car from u.....lol!!!! hahahahahahaha


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

>


im stealin this car from u.....lol!!!! hahahahahahaha
[/quote]

You can try :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:wave: 
what up primo hows the hang over????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 12:42 PM~14579406
> *:wave:
> what up primo hows the hang over????
> *


it's cool . I'm at the beach right now at a bar .


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

How is it that you havent drank for days, but as soon as a buildoff starts you are never sober??? :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 25 2009, 06:50 PM~14581229
> *How is it that you havent drank for days, but as soon as a buildoff starts you are never sober??? :biggrin:
> *


I know huh! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 25 2009, 08:02 PM~14581684
> *I know huh! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: HAVING SOME FUN AT THE AUTO FEST :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

NICE CARS!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 26 2009, 10:41 PM~14590192
> *NICE CARS!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: VERY NICE


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

sick pic u posted up on myspace....i want to see more pics of the bonnie


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 26 2009, 11:38 PM~14590173
> *:biggrin: HAVING SOME FUN AT THE AUTO FEST :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S MY BOIE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> WELL, I GUESS I'LL POST THIS IN HERE TOO.


[/quote]

Wow! That's going to be a nice ass scraper...


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 26 2009, 10:38 PM~14590173
> *:biggrin: HAVING SOME FUN AT THE AUTO FEST :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I dig this model!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks J! Yeah that resin is cool. I saw it on google. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 27 2009, 01:21 PM~14594876
> *Thanks J! Yeah that resin is cool. I saw it on google. :biggrin:
> *


Me too!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 27 2009, 01:54 PM~14595307
> *Me too!
> *


 :biggrin: I'll probly get another kit to get that resin. Build it up old school style


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 27 2009, 03:13 PM~14594758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I neeeeeeed that!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 27 2009, 02:13 PM~14595512
> *I neeeeeeed that!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: me too :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

WHAT UP BRO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jul 29 2009, 10:07 PM~14623328
> *WHAT UP BRO
> *


whats up. i'll text you in a bit.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

WHAT UP BRO :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jul 31 2009, 02:00 PM~14639681
> *WHAT UP BRO  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what's up bro!!?


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

JUST HERE AT THE PAD SICK AS SHIT BUT FEELING A LITTLE BETTER


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

This is the homies 62. Still a wip. What you think?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

62 lookin good homie and i like the pete in the background


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 3 2009, 10:54 PM~14667914
> *This is  the homies 62. Still a wip.  What you think?
> 
> 
> ...


Nice build bro keep it up went and got some smokes man need to smoky smoke them this weekend let me know what's up


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

the wip looks sick primo tell your homie to keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Aug 3 2009, 11:00 PM~14667977
> *Nice build bro keep it up went and got some smokes man need to smoky smoke them this weekend let me know what's up
> *


I'm very down :biggrin: bring some. I got one left


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 3 2009, 11:01 PM~14668002
> *the wip looks sick primo tell your homie to keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I will thanks primo. So what the status for this weekend?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

forgot a pic


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 3 2009, 11:03 PM~14668020
> *I will thanks primo. So what the status for this weekend?
> *


Im pritty screwed i can take time off but this cash for clunckers thing is generating a shit load of business so i can go and lose out on making a shit load of cash or i can stay and make some much needed cash. i will be missing out on a homies wedding as well and me and the wifey hooked them up kinda feel bad but they understood.......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks real nice Chris. See you and Pat on Friday bro.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 3 2009, 11:07 PM~14668063
> *Im pritty screwed i can take time off but this cash for clunckers thing is generating a shit load of business so i can go and lose out on making a shit load of cash or i can stay and make some much needed cash. i will be missing out on a homies wedding as well and me and the wifey hooked them up kinda feel bad but they understood.......
> *


Well do your thang primo. Wish you could make it but, there will be other shows


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2009, 11:09 PM~14668086
> *That looks real nice Chris. See you and Pat on Friday bro.
> *


YES SIR  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You ready?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2009, 11:13 PM~14668126
> *You ready?!?! :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know what you mean, Im still tryin to get some last minute shit done.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2009, 11:16 PM~14668158
> *I know what you mean, Im still tryin to get some last minute shit done.
> *


YEAH, IM GETTING DRUNK AT THE MOMENT :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

AGAIN??? LOL. Shit, were all gonna be tore up this weekend.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2009, 11:32 PM~14668311
> *AGAIN??? LOL. Shit, were all gonna be tore up this weekend.
> *


YES SIR


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 4 2009, 12:36 AM~14668334
> *YES SIR
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 3 2009, 10:54 PM~14667914
> *This is  the homies 62. Still a wip.  What you think?
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!! Lookin real nice Alex!!!! Keep at it homie!!


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> WELL, I GUESS I'LL POST THIS IN HERE TOO.


[/quote]
That's another one of my backburners i can't wait to get going on; BTW, like me, aren't you glad you didn't have to shell out over $150 for the MPC original? :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

That's another one of my backburners i can't wait to get going on; BTW, like me, aren't you glad you didn't have to shell out over $150 for the MPC original? :biggrin:
[/quote]

i didn't know it was that much :0 but hell yeah!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> That's another one of my backburners i can't wait to get going on; BTW, like me, aren't you glad you didn't have to shell out over $150 for the MPC original? :biggrin:


i didn't know it was that much :0 but hell yeah!!!
[/quote]
Rides are looking good homie.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 01:02 AM~14690779
> *Rides are looking good homie.
> *


THANKS BIGG DAWG


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 6 2009, 01:07 AM~14690792
> *THANKS BIGG DAWG
> *


did you get my message ?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 01:21 AM~14690833
> *did you get my message ?
> *


YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 6 2009, 01:34 AM~14690881
> *NOPE
> *


I replied back with 3 pics. hmmm. let me check what happen.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 01:37 AM~14690888
> *I replied back with 3 pics. hmmm. let me check what happen.
> *


GOT THEM BRO


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 6 2009, 01:38 AM~14690890
> *GOT THEM BRO
> *


call me bro.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

the homies 62 is done. let him know what you think.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 7 2009, 09:57 PM~14708482
> *the homies 62 is done. let him know what you think.
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean bro. Tell'em A.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 7 2009, 10:02 PM~14708519
> *Very clean bro. Tell'em A.
> *


thanks bro.  

whats up!!!? you need to be here drinking bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 7 2009, 10:04 PM~14708533
> *thanks bro.
> 
> whats up!!!? you need to be here drinking bro! :biggrin:
> *


I'm not a drinker, I'm a fighter.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 7 2009, 10:05 PM~14708546
> *I'm not a drinker, I'm a fighter.
> *


hahaha!! thats me while drunk :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 7 2009, 10:07 PM~14708559
> *hahaha!! thats me while drunk  :biggrin:
> *


If I get drunk, Everyone is free game. :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

OH WOW I LOVE YOUR BUILDS CHRIS!! AWESOME WORK BRO!! LOT OF LOVE BRO!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 8 2009, 02:29 AM~14709862
> *OH WOW I LOVE YOUR BUILDS CHRIS!! AWESOME WORK BRO!! LOT OF LOVE BRO!!
> *


huh!!!? Cochino!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

fucker. I will remember to log off around u next time


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 10 2009, 01:10 AM~14722687
> *fucker. I will remember to log off around u next time
> *


 :biggrin: SAME HERE :uh:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 7 2009, 11:57 PM~14708482
> *the homies 62 is done. let him know what you think.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice and clean


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 10 2009, 07:58 AM~14723082
> *Nice and clean
> *


X 2!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SOME SWEET RIDES CHRIS...IT WAS COOL TO SEE THEM IN PERSON!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 10 2009, 11:11 AM~14725239
> *SOME SWEET RIDES CHRIS...IT WAS COOL TO SEE THEM IN PERSON!
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Wheel choices...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THE WIRES HOMIE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

X2 ON THE WIRES.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks brothas


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL GOT BORED SO I STARTED TO CUT UP SOME PLASTIC. NOW I DON'T KNOW IF I'M DOING THIS RIGHT AT ALL BUT, I HOPE IT'LL LOOK GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 16 2009, 11:46 AM~14783922
> *WELL GOT BORED SO I STARTED TO CUT UP SOME PLASTIC. NOW I DON'T KNOW IF I'M DOING THIS RIGHT AT ALL BUT, I HOPE IT'LL LOOK GOOD :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WICKED BRO!! GOING TO LOOK GREAT!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 16 2009, 11:04 AM~14784006
> *WICKED BRO!! GOING TO LOOK GREAT!!
> *


THANKS CARNAL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

HERE'S A LITTLE MORE WORK. TAKING IT SLOW,


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 16 2009, 10:46 AM~14783922
> *WELL GOT BORED SO I STARTED TO CUT UP SOME PLASTIC. NOW I DON'T KNOW IF I'M DOING THIS RIGHT AT ALL BUT, I HOPE IT'LL LOOK GOOD :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



U better teach me how to be bored lol :biggrin: Thats looking mighty fine bro. That roof transplant is great. Keep up the good work bro

p.s one of those sets of 5 spokes will find their way onto a 59 impala :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 16 2009, 03:55 PM~14785278
> *U better teach me how to be bored lol :biggrin:  Thats looking mighty fine bro. That roof transplant is great. Keep up the good work bro
> 
> p.s one of those sets of 5 spokes will find their way onto a 59 impala :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO!

COOL, I'M GLAD YOU LIKED THEM


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Chris, that looks tight bro! Cant wait to get my resin soon. I took the easy way out on this one. I like that shot with the ass down.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 16 2009, 05:54 PM~14786060
> *Damn Chris, that looks tight bro! Cant wait to get my resin soon. I took the easy way out on this one. I like that shot with the ass down.
> *


THANKS DAWG!! STILL NEED TO FIGURE OUT THE BACK WINDOW POST


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 16 2009, 01:51 PM~14784719
> *HERE'S A LITTLE MORE WORK. TAKING IT SLOW,
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD PRIM HOW'S IT GOING


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Aug 16 2009, 07:30 PM~14786979
> *LOOKS GOOD PRIM HOW'S IT GOING
> *


THANKS PRIMO! I'M AT HOOTERS :biggrin:


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

ey chris...............
whos rims are those???? I might have to get a set for my 67 impala.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 16 2009, 07:51 PM~14787184
> *THANKS PRIMO! I'M AT HOOTERS  :biggrin:
> *


CALL ME WHEN YOU GET TO YOUR THE PAD :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr68gts+Aug 16 2009, 08:00 PM~14787274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will bro.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good homie


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin good man.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS FELLAS!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YOU KNOW PEOPLE ARE GONNA START ASKING WHATS UP WITH US AND WAGONS. LOL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 16 2009, 10:12 PM~14788960
> *YOU KNOW PEOPLE ARE GONNA START ASKING WHATS UP WITH US AND WAGONS. LOL
> *


WE LIKE THEM :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 16 2009, 10:15 PM~14788988
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin: I GOT 3 WAGONS IN THE WORKS :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THE MADNESS HAS TO STOP AT SOME POINT. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 16 2009, 11:38 PM~14789660
> *THE MADNESS HAS TO STOP AT SOME POINT.  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: I'M ALREADY THINKING OF MORE :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SHIT. I FEEL YOU. I BEEN GETTING SOME IDEAS, AND THINKING OF PULLING THE BERETTA BACK OUT AGAIN.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 16 2009, 11:45 PM~14789690
> *SHIT. I FEEL YOU. I BEEN GETTING SOME IDEAS, AND THINKING OF PULLING THE BERETTA BACK OUT AGAIN.
> *


 :biggrin: YOU JUST CAN'T STOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 17 2009, 12:46 AM~14789693
> *:biggrin:  YOU JUST CAN'T STOP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I KNOW HUH!?!?!?!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I KNOW HUH!?! LOL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 16 2009, 03:51 PM~14784719
> *HERE'S A LITTLE MORE WORK. TAKING IT SLOW,
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin really good Chris ! The only bad cut i see is around the rear door top where it meets the roof ! When i did mine i left the wagon roof alone and the top of the doors off where they were even with the wagon roof meet ! 










And to get the kit rear window to fit you need to widen the rear plus add the plate area to it ! I just cut the top corners on my 4dr in a pie wedge then brought the pillars in to be even and set on the quater panels but the window wouldn't fit ! But on my 2 dr wagon i widen the rear added the plate area and it fit like a kit ! 

4dr rear 










2dr rear 










If you need a rear body panel to hack up for the rear let me know and i'll see what i got in left over parts ! 

And here's a little boost to get you amped about this build ! 



























TAKE YOUR TIME AND ENJOY YOURSELF ! IT'S COOL TO SEE YOU GUYS THAT ARE AIMMING TO BE MORE THEN JUST A BUILDER ! YOU GUYS ARE BE COMING ARTIST !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the comps & the tips bro! It's gonna help a lot!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Jezz its like a WAGONFEST round here :biggrin: Tempt me alittle more and i am converting a 60 starliner ford into a wagon. Looks good guys. Lets see more


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 17 2009, 05:51 PM~14796689
> *Jezz its like a WAGONFEST round here :biggrin:  Tempt me alittle more and i am converting a 60 starliner ford into a wagon. Looks good guys. Lets see more
> *


DO IT!!! Join the wagon fest :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 17 2009, 06:00 PM~14796809
> *DO IT!!! Join the wagon fest  :biggrin:
> *



i said dont tempt me but if i do can i blame u?? :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:yes: :yes: or do the wagon your dad told you to do :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 17 2009, 06:03 PM~14796850
> *:yes:  :yes:  or do the wagon your dad told you to do  :biggrin:
> *



what are u trying to get me into bro :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder+Aug 17 2009, 06:01 PM~14796824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT WAGON WOULD THAT BE?


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 06:05 PM~14796880
> *YEAH, SINCE HE ALREADY HAS LIKE 3 WAGON PROJECTS GOIN ON, I'D BLAME HIM TOO :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT WAGON WOULD THAT BE?
> *



Darkside. at the show my dad saw santiagos mustang delivery wagon. He liked it so much he bought my a 70 firebird and a 55 nomad and told me to build a wagon out of it. If i start it i will blame dad and chris for sure ahaha :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OH HELL YEAHZ, YOU SHOULD DO THAT. NEVER SEEN THAT DONE, AND IT WOULD LOOK KILLER.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 06:08 PM~14796921
> *OH HELL YEAHZ, YOU SHOULD DO THAT. NEVER SEEN THAT DONE, AND IT WOULD LOOK KILLER.
> *


HE SHOULD HUH!! he can blame me & ask for help as well :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 06:08 PM~14796921
> *OH HELL YEAHZ, YOU SHOULD DO THAT. NEVER SEEN THAT DONE, AND IT WOULD LOOK KILLER.
> *



great now i am so tempted :biggrin: Gonna try and drag it out alittle longer till i actaully get some stuff of the bench its starting to get full. Ask chris he saw my bench on the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 17 2009, 06:11 PM~14796955
> *great now i am so tempted :biggrin:  Gonna try and drag it out alittle longer till i actaully get some stuff of the bench its starting to get full. Ask chris he saw my bench on the weekend :biggrin:
> *


Not as much as mine but, yeah :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 17 2009, 06:13 PM~14796983
> *Not as much as mine but, yeah :biggrin:
> *



you mean to tell me yours is worse. OH DAMN :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 17 2009, 07:27 PM~14797952
> *you mean to tell me yours is worse. OH DAMN  :biggrin:
> *


HELL FUCK YEAH HIS IS WORSE. MINE WAS ALMOST LIKE HIS TILL I DECIDED TO RE-ORGANIZE SOME SHIT. NOW I GOT ALL MY RIMS IN ONE BOX, ALL MY FLOCKING, PHOTOETCH, ENGINE WIRING IN ANOTHER, AND A ZILLION KITS THAT I PROBABLY WILL NEVER FINISH.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 07:30 PM~14797997
> *HELL FUCK YEAH HIS IS WORSE. MINE WAS ALMOST LIKE HIS TILL I DECIDED TO RE-ORGANIZE SOME SHIT. NOW I GOT ALL MY RIMS IN ONE BOX, ALL MY FLOCKING, PHOTOETCH, ENGINE WIRING IN ANOTHER, AND A ZILLION KITS THAT I PROBABLY WILL NEVER FINISH.
> *



my bench always looks like someone took a model dump on it. Everytime i clean it to i am missing peices so why clean right? :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah bro, mine was BAD!! It's clean now. I just got to go thru my parts boxes & organize the parts. That's gonna take me a while!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 16 2009, 01:51 PM~14784719
> *HERE'S A LITTLE MORE WORK. TAKING IT SLOW,
> 
> 
> ...


HEY FOO IS THAT THE CAPRICE U GOT OFF ME ?.........THAT SHIT IS LOOKING DOPE BRO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 18 2009, 09:40 PM~14812110
> *HEY FOO IS THAT THE CAPRICE U GOT OFF ME ?.........THAT SHIT IS LOOKING DOPE BRO
> *


yup! i was just working on it. i just noticed that the body is warped.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 18 2009, 09:51 PM~14812283
> *yup! i was just working on it. i just noticed that the body is warped.
> *



aw man that sucks bro. Can u fix it?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 19 2009, 10:46 AM~14816345
> *aw man that sucks bro. Can u fix it?
> *


Not sure bro. I've never had a warped car. I'm gonna leave it till after the build off.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 19 2009, 10:57 AM~14816458
> *Not sure bro. I've never had a warped car. I'm gonna leave it till after the build off.
> *



Damn that sucks bro. I heard putting a body in warm water and pushing the plastic lightly gets it out but i never had to do it. What kit body is that anyway? If its a 94 impala and its beyond repair i got a whole 94 kit. I shaved the handels and trim so if its beyond repair let me know u can have the 94


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 19 2009, 12:57 PM~14816458
> *Not sure bro. I've never had a warped car. I'm gonna leave it till after the build off.
> *



Most of the Caprice and Impala's have a slight warp due to package from the factory !Just stay with it Chris and try to keep you work even with the body as if it were not wraped ! once you add the guts and the chassie it usually pulls them all together and you'll be fine !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder+Aug 19 2009, 02:38 PM~14818855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok, I'll keep at it then. Hopefully I'll have the body prepped by this weekend


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT A LITTLE MORE DONE TO THE WAGON. NOT REALLY DOING IT RIGHT BUT, I'M GOING TO DO IT MY OWN WAY.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 20 2009, 11:44 PM~1483602
> 
> [img
> *http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e263/CHR1S619/MCBA/DSC09737.jpg[/img]
> *


HEY CHRIS FIRST OF ALL THAT WAGON LOOKS BADASS. SECOND WAT TOP DID U USED TO MAKE IT


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 21 2009, 09:44 AM~14836023
> *GOT A LITTLE MORE DONE TO THE WAGON. NOT REALLY DOING IT RIGHT BUT, I'M GOING TO DO IT MY OWN WAY.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 21 2009, 02:44 AM~14836023
> *GOT A LITTLE MORE DONE TO THE WAGON. NOT REALLY DOING IT RIGHT BUT, I'M GOING TO DO IT MY OWN WAY.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats lookin good and on a custom who to say whats correct or not ! :biggrin: I just shared a few pic to get you amped on finish the project ! BIGGS and others are always sharing pics with me when i start a custom project ! Its not to show right or wrong ,but to give out info that we might know when doing a custom project that we may take into account when we are in the project !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Wagon is looking tight primo!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks a lot fellas! I'm just glad that this one is not that much of a pain as my 61 nomad. I'll try to have it in primer by tomorrow. Again thanks!!

Bigdogg, the top is from the altrenomad. Like the one biggs made into the el camino.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 21 2009, 12:38 PM~14838169
> *Wagon is looking tight primo!!!!
> *


X2... nice work Bro...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 21 2009, 10:41 AM~14838849
> *X2... nice work Bro...
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Looking good bro. I like where this is headed.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 21 2009, 01:37 PM~14840884
> *Looking good bro. I like where this is headed.
> *


Yup! Right into the trash :biggrin: Just kidding.

Thanks bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks chris for the info


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 21 2009, 01:44 PM~14840960
> *Yup! Right into the trash  :biggrin: Just kidding.
> 
> Thanks bro
> *




NOOOOOOO dont make me dumpsterdive or trash can dive for it :biggrin: Keep it up bro its look sweet. Now i wanna see it done too lol


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Aug 21 2009, 02:26 PM~14841380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would pay to see that too :biggrin: 

Thanks bro!! It'll get done bro. Don't trip


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 21 2009, 04:28 PM~14842457
> *No problem
> I would pay to see that too :biggrin:
> 
> ...



50 bucks bro and it has to be in the recycling trash can :biggrin: I think so long i dont fall out of or off of the trash can i should be ok :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 21 2009, 06:05 PM~14842781
> *50 bucks bro and it has to be in the recycling trash can  :biggrin:  I think so long i dont fall out of or off of the trash can i should be ok  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wagon looks bad ass bro!! Those rims look even better!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 21 2009, 06:51 PM~14843090
> *Wagon looks bad ass bro!! Those rims look even better!
> *


I agree, I'll be putting them on it


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 17 2009, 07:46 PM~14798209
> *Yeah bro, mine was BAD!! It's clean now. I just got to go thru my parts boxes & organize the parts. That's gonna take me a while!!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i need to do that , but i have no clue where to begin.....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 21 2009, 07:14 PM~14843275
> *i need to do that , but i have no clue where to begin.....
> *


That's always the biggest problem :uh: & wanting to do it :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 21 2009, 06:21 PM~14842877
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


laugh at me now but when i find out its in the trash can and u come home to a kid stuck in the trash can.... well to think about it u would probably laugh then too wouldnt u?? :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 21 2009, 07:29 PM~14843398
> *laugh at me now but when i find out its in the trash can and u come home to a kid stuck in the trash can.... well to think about it u would probably laugh then too wouldnt u?? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: & if it's like they way Mr. 1/16th fell!! I'll be :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 21 2009, 07:35 PM~14843452
> *:yes:  :yes: & if it's like they way Mr. 1/16th fell!! I'll be  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



please explain that story to me via pm. I think i have an idea of how it happened but i am not quiet sure.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 21 2009, 07:39 PM~14843503
> *please explain that story to me via pm. I think i have an idea of how it happened but i am not quiet sure.
> *


PLEASE TAKE PICTURES NEXT TIME SANTIAGO DOES SOMETHING LIKE THIS AGAIN.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 21 2009, 07:52 PM~14843626
> *PLEASE TAKE PICTURES NEXT TIME SANTIAGO DOES SOMETHING LIKE THIS AGAIN.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good Chris...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 21 2009, 07:54 PM~14843650
> *Looking good Chris...
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 21 2009, 11:30 PM~14845231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE WAGON IS WICKED BRO!!  AND THE OTHER TWO ASWELL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WAGON LOOKS HELLA SICK!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS BROTHAS


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

The wagon is comin out sick as hell man. great work


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 21 2009, 10:57 PM~14845457
> *The wagon is comin out sick as hell man. great work
> *


Thanks dawg! The primer is showing me the flaws it still has. I'll be working on it for a bit :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 21 2009, 11:02 PM~14845496
> *Thanks dawg! The primer is showing me the flaws it still has. I'll be working on it for a bit :biggrin:
> *


Keep at it dawg. Its gonna look sick once your done.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 21 2009, 11:08 PM~14845538
> *Keep at it dawg. Its gonna look sick once your done.
> *


I HOPE SO :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Man that ride looks sick bro!!!! Hurry up and finish damnit!!!! lol.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 21 2009, 11:18 PM~14845616
> *Man that ride looks sick bro!!!! Hurry up and finish damnit!!!! lol.
> *


HAHAHA!! IT'S GONNA TAKE A MINUTE OR 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 22 2009, 12:09 AM~14845550
> *I HOPE SO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 JUST WICKED BROTHER!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 21 2009, 11:23 PM~14845659
> *JUST WICKED BROTHER!!
> *


GRACIAS BROTHA


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

is that caprice wagon a resin? i have one i want to make into a wagon but dont know what to get a roof from to make it look right.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Aug 21 2009, 11:30 PM~14845696
> *is that caprice wagon a resin?  i have one i want to make into a wagon but dont know what to get a roof from to make it look right.
> *


It's not a resin. The top is from the altrenomad. Look at the back pages


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

looks great homie..!...DAMN


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 21 2009, 11:57 PM~14845810
> *looks great homie..!...DAMN
> *


THANKS DAWG


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Coming along good Chris. Keep at this one.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 22 2009, 01:08 AM~14846077
> *Coming along good Chris. Keep at this one.
> *


Thanks bro, I will keep working on it


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

sik wagon bro...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

CHRIS, I JUST CHECKED AND I DONT HAVE THAT HOOD.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i see that ford truck in the background found a good home


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thats looking bitchin chris. Really nice work bro. Keep it up git er done lol. :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

that wagon looks sick as hell, cant wait to see it finished! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 22 2009, 08:48 PM~14851062
> *i see that ford truck in the background found a good home
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

thanks fellas


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THE WAGON DOES LOOK DOPE!! NOW FINISH IT!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 22 2009, 11:27 PM~14852252
> *THE WAGON DOES LOOK DOPE!! NOW FINISH IT!!!
> *


I NEED THE HOOD!!
I GUESS I'LL USE THE PLAIN CAPRICE HOOD


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

POST A PIC OF THE HOOD THAT GOT MESSED UP.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Trying out some ideas...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 24 2009, 12:42 PM~14864366
> *Trying out some ideas...
> 
> 
> ...


WICKED BRO!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT LOOKS BAD ASS!! DO THE WHOLE BODY LIKE THAT.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 24 2009, 01:36 PM~14865549
> *THAT LOOKS BAD ASS!! DO THE WHOLE BODY LIKE THAT.
> *


Whole body?? How?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 24 2009, 02:42 PM~14864366
> *Trying out some ideas...
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a good start to a cool design. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 24 2009, 02:08 PM~14865855
> *looks like a good start to a cool design. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 24 2009, 01:59 PM~14865770
> *Whole body?? How?
> *


WHAT I MEANT TO SAY WAS DO THE SIDES THE SAME AS THE ROOF. SORRY, ENGLISH IS MY SECOND LANGUAGE. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: I'll try it when I get home. Of probably make a two tone with it


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

nice scheme dawg.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 24 2009, 10:37 PM~14871599
> *nice scheme dawg.
> *


thanks dawg. its not looking like that now :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

wagon looks pimp primo!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

lookin good chris


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas!  

Hopefully I'll have paint on it by this weekend. I have no idea what colors to use tho :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

JUST DONT PAINT IT WITH BEER.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 25 2009, 04:15 PM~14878432
> *JUST DONT PAINT IT WITH BEER.
> *


I would never do that!! I will drink the beer :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 25 2009, 04:05 PM~14878338
> *Thanks fellas!
> 
> Hopefully I'll have paint on it by this weekend. I have no idea what colors to use tho :uh:
> *


here is an idea. A blue metalic body with that graffic on the roof in maybe a dark silver then stencil in some skulls or flying eyeballs(lowridermodels has the stencils i think) and then cover the whole roof in a candy transparent blue.  If not just spray it candy apple red. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 25 2009, 10:23 PM~14882894
> *here is an idea. A blue metalic body with that graffic on the roof in maybe a dark silver then stencil in some skulls or flying eyeballs(lowridermodels has the stencils i think) and then cover the whole roof in a candy transparent blue.  If not just spray it candy apple red. :biggrin:
> *


sounds good! i'll see what i can come up with :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 25 2009, 10:46 PM~14883207
> *sounds good! i'll see what i can come up with :biggrin:
> *



Hok has a bitchin candy apple red. U can see it on my 40 ford gasser in my build thread. On that car it was sprayed over red primer 

Cant wait to see what u come up with tho


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

well started this one. should have some paint on it by this weekend. (i hope)


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

JESUS! ANOTHER ONE?!? DAMN, GUESS YOU BEEN HANGIN AROUND ME TOO MUCH. 

LOOKS GOOD BROTHA!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 27 2009, 10:04 PM~14905175
> *JESUS! ANOTHER ONE?!? DAMN, GUESS YOU BEEN HANGIN AROUND ME TOO MUCH.
> 
> LOOKS GOOD BROTHA!
> *


I THINK I HAVE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

cant wait to see the paint work on this one chris


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU FINISH THE WAGON. ARE YOU GONNA DO A CUSTOM INTERIOR ON IT??


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 27 2009, 10:01 PM~14905141
> *well started this one. should have some paint on it by this weekend. (i hope)
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Aug 27 2009, 10:06 PM~14905197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH I HAVE TO. THE ALTERNOMAD ONE IS TO BIG FOR THE CAPRICE  
I'M WORKING ON IT RIGHT NOW WITH A TECATE IN MY HAND :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Aug 27 2009, 10:10 PM~14905247
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH! I KNEW YOU WOULD LIKE THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 27 2009, 10:11 PM~14905252
> *I STILL DONT KNOW WHAT COLORS TO USE. I'LL CHOOSE WHILE IN GETTING THEM :biggrin:
> YEAH I HAVE TO. THE ALTERNOMAD ONE IS TO BIG FOR THE CAPRICE
> I'M WORKING ON IT RIGHT NOW WITH A TECATE IN MY HAND :biggrin:
> *


FUCKER, NOW IM JEALOUS, WHERE'S MY BEER!??? :angry: :uh: 
























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 27 2009, 10:14 PM~14905291
> *FUCKER, NOW IM JEALOUS, WHERE'S MY BEER!??? :angry:  :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COME OVER :biggrin: & BRING SOME MORE WHILE YOUR AT IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 27 2009, 10:12 PM~14905262
> *YEAH! I KNEW YOU WOULD LIKE THIS ONE :biggrin:
> *


DAMN RIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: FREE AT LAST


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Aug 27 2009, 10:15 PM~14905311
> *DAMN RIGHT :biggrin:  :biggrin: FREE AT LAST
> *


THAT'S GOOD BRO  HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 27 2009, 10:15 PM~14905305
> *COME OVER  :biggrin:  & BRING SOME MORE WHILE YOUR AT IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NAH, THE STORES DONE CLOSED OVER HERE. ITS KOOL. I GOT SOME TEQUILA GOIN, SO IM STR8.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 27 2009, 10:17 PM~14905329
> *THAT'S GOOD BRO   HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE.
> *


WILL DO ARE YOU GOING TO PAINT THE TRUCK TECATE RED :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Aug 27 2009, 10:22 PM~14905386
> *WILL DO ARE YOU GOING TO PAINT THE TRUCK TECATE RED  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA!! THAT WOULD BE NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 27 2009, 10:19 PM~14905350
> *NAH, THE STORES DONE CLOSED OVER HERE. ITS KOOL. I GOT SOME TEQUILA GOIN, SO IM STR8.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I'M JUST MOCKING SHIT UP NOW :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I THOUGHT YOU DRINK BUSCH BEER?? LMAO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 27 2009, 10:26 PM~14905442
> *I THOUGHT YOU DRINK BUSCH BEER??  LMAO
> *


$0.99 HELL YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 27 2009, 10:01 PM~14905141
> *well started this one. should have some paint on it by this weekend. (i hope)
> 
> 
> ...



didnt i tell u to finish that wagon. Time out for u dude :biggrin:  Thats looking sic bro. Really sweet ride. Now finish it lol :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I KNOW HUH?!?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 27 2009, 10:29 PM~14905484
> *didnt i tell u to finish that wagon. Time out for u dude :biggrin:    Thats looking sic bro. Really sweet ride. Now finish it lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THANKS BRO. I'LL TRY TO FINISH SOMETHING SOON


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 27 2009, 10:31 PM~14905504
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  THANKS BRO. I'LL TRY TO FINISH SOMETHING SOON
> *



u doo that or its double detention :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 27 2009, 10:26 PM~14905437
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I'M JUST MOCKING SHIT UP NOW  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


SPOKES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 27 2009, 10:32 PM~14905518
> *u doo that or its double detention :biggrin:
> *


JUST SEND ME TO MY SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 27 2009, 10:33 PM~14905528
> *JUST SEND ME TO MY SHOP :biggrin:
> *



thats a good idea. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Aug 27 2009, 10:33 PM~14905521
> *:biggrin: SPOKES  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I WILL ON THE TRUCK BUT NOT THE WAGON. I'LL BE ORDERING SOME RIMS FOR THAT


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 27 2009, 10:33 PM~14905528
> *JUST SEND ME TO MY SHOP :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 27 2009, 10:36 PM~14905555
> *:biggrin:
> *


get to it. Your on detention for not painting the wagon. Off to the shop with u :biggrin:  And no but's :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 27 2009, 10:41 PM~14905609
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



dude now u see detnation is a good thing. I like the rims in number 2 the best


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 27 2009, 10:42 PM~14905618
> *dude now u see detnation is a good thing. I like the rims in number 2 the best
> *


I LIKE THE 3RD SET BUT, I'LL BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR OTHER ONES


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 27 2009, 10:51 PM~14905688
> *I LIKE THE 3RD SET BUT, I'LL BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR OTHER ONES
> *



I cant really tell what the 3rd set looks like as they angle of the photo dont show em to well


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 28 2009, 12:24 PM~14910725
> *I cant really tell what the 3rd set looks like as they angle of the photo dont show em to well
> *


I'll get better pics tonight bro.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 27 2009, 10:41 PM~14905609
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Now this right here is sweet carnal love this look on the wagon. I say go with these rims, but what do I know.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 28 2009, 03:31 PM~14913068
> *Now this right here is sweet carnal love this look on the wagon. I say go with these rims, but what do I know.
> *


Yeah, I don't know about taking tips from a rookie... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 28 2009, 03:46 PM~14913263
> *Yeah, I don't know about taking tips from a rookie... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 28 2009, 03:49 PM~14913297
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

SOOOOO.... I STARTED A QUICK BUILD. I DON'T KNOW HOW QUICK I'LL GET IT DONE THO :uh: :biggrin: 
3000 GT (GTO)


















:biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks good bro. U are starting to be like me start a ton of stuff and then go oh i will work on it sooner or later and then start something else :biggrin: Anyway sweet work. I like the color what is it?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 30 2009, 05:48 PM~14928786
> *Looks good bro. U are starting to be like me start a ton of stuff and then go oh i will work on it sooner or later and then start something else :biggrin:  Anyway sweet work. I like the color what is it?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin: BUT IT'S JUST A QUICK BUILD. ALL I NEED IS TO CLEAR IT & BUILD IT. IT SHOULD BE DONE SOON :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 30 2009, 05:53 PM~14928827
> *:yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:  BUT IT'S JUST A QUICK BUILD. ALL I NEED IS TO CLEAR IT & BUILD IT. IT SHOULD BE DONE SOON  :biggrin:
> *



thats what i always say :biggrin: I like that color tho really nice on that car with those rims.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 30 2009, 05:54 PM~14928843
> *thats what i always say :biggrin:  I like that color tho really nice on that car with those rims.
> *


YUP. I SAY IT A LOT TOO :biggrin: 
THANKS BRO. THAT PAINT HAS BEEN SITTING THEIR FOR A BIT. HERES ANOTHER PIC.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell yeah!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 30 2009, 06:06 PM~14928947
> *Hell yeah!!
> *


  THANKS BRO!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks sick homie!!!! Great color!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Aug 30 2009, 05:03 PM~14928499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH, IVE SAID THAT BEFORE TOO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2009, 08:17 PM~14930255
> *YEAH, IVE SAID THAT BEFORE TOO
> *


 :biggrin: 
WELL HERE'S THE SUSPENSION. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

i think detention for u is working out nicely :biggrin: Looks good bro.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 30 2009, 09:06 PM~14930903
> *i think detention for u is working out nicely :biggrin:  Looks good bro.
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS BRO


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 30 2009, 09:09 PM~14930947
> *:biggrin:  THANKS BRO
> *



u got 9 more days of detention then i decide again :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 30 2009, 09:10 PM~14930964
> *u got 9 more days of detention then i decide again  :biggrin:
> *


WHY 9?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SO YOU CAN HAVE EXTRA TIME TO ACTUALLY PAINT THE WAGON.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2009, 09:12 PM~14930995
> *SO YOU CAN HAVE EXTRA TIME TO ACTUALLY PAINT THE WAGON.
> *



yeah the veggie burger fairy is right :biggrin:  j/k james


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 30 2009, 09:14 PM~14931020
> *yeah the veggie burger fairy is right :biggrin:    j/k james
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Aug 30 2009, 09:19 PM~14931081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



next pot luck i will see if mom can make salmon burgers. Parently fish aint meat. So yeah they arent veggie burgers they are better :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SALMON IS THA SHIT!! BUT IM A SEAFOOD GUY MYSELF. I COULD GRUB ON SOME SHELL FISH ALL DAY.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2009, 09:25 PM~14931182
> *SALMON IS THA SHIT!! BUT IM A SEAFOOD GUY MYSELF. I COULD GRUB ON SOME SHELL FISH ALL DAY.
> *



u would have liked what i ate for the past 2 days. Salmon burgers sdrodder style. Salmon patty with 2 slices of chese melted on top a slice of chesse underneath the patty on a small sandiwch roll. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

NOW IM JEALOUS. IM EATING A CRAPPY ASS PB&J SANDWICH. THANKS ALOT.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2009, 09:29 PM~14931235
> *NOW IM JEALOUS. IM EATING A CRAPPY ASS PB&J SANDWICH. THANKS ALOT.
> *



prettend its salmon. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

NOT THE SAME


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2009, 09:32 PM~14931274
> *NOT THE SAME
> *



yeah true. U got any jelly that looks like salmon? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

NO BUT CHRIS HAS A PIZZA CUTTER.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2009, 09:35 PM~14931314
> *NO BUT CHRIS HAS A PIZZA CUTTER.
> *



why would u need that? Chris is probably sitting here going what are these to crazy dudes talking about??? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HES GONNA BE MAKING PIZZA FOR DINNER.
I THINK CHRIS IS TRYING TO FINISH HIS 3000GT


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2009, 09:43 PM~14931390
> *HES GONNA BE MAKING PIZZA FOR DINNER.
> I THINK CHRIS IS TRYING TO FINISH HIS 3000GT
> *



pizza eh i am kinda tired of pizza alittle. I could go for some good mexican food like tamales or those beans that were at the potluck. Who made those anyway. And the rice too?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I FORGET THE NAME OF THE PLACE THAT WE WENT TO ITS NEAR MAIN AND MADISON??
MY GIRL MAKES SOME BAD ASS TAMALES.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2009, 09:50 PM~14931473
> *I FORGET THE NAME OF THE PLACE THAT WE WENT TO ITS NEAR MAIN AND MADISON??
> MY GIRL MAKES SOME BAD ASS TAMALES.
> *


keelins? Thats the one i know. My dads coworker his grandma made some awsome tamales. But then the guy left so i couldnt get that stuff anymore. Dad ordered like a ton and i ended up eating all of them :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

MAYBE


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2009, 09:56 PM~14931553
> *MAYBE
> *



is it next to a car wash?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I REALLY DONT REMEMBER.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2009, 10:06 PM~14931680
> *I REALLY DONT REMEMBER.
> *




eh its all good.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

<span style=\'color:red\'>*WTF!*</span> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA! DECIDED TO SKIP DETENTION?? GET YOUR ASS BAACK IN THERE AND FINISH THAT 3000. WHILE YOUR AT IT, FINISH MY 49 MERC FOR ME.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2009, 10:16 PM~14931791
> *HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA! DECIDED TO SKIP DETENTION?? GET YOUR ASS BAACK IN THERE AND FINISH THAT 3000. WHILE YOUR AT IT, FINISH MY 49 MERC FOR ME.
> *


I CAN'T FINISH IT I CRACKED A RIM :angry: :tears: :tears:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YOU DID WHAT????? HOW THE HELL YOU CRACK IT??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2009, 10:23 PM~14931886
> *YOU DID WHAT????? HOW THE HELL YOU CRACK IT??
> *


I WAS TRYING TO SHAVE THE INSIDE OF IT.... & IT CRACKED :angry:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

TAKE THE TIRE OFF, AND GET A TOOTHPICK AND FILL THE CRACK WITH SOME CA AND KICKER. YOU GOT THAT SANDING STICK, YOU CAN FIX THIS SHIT BRO!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2009, 10:34 PM~14931988
> *TAKE THE TIRE OFF, AND GET A TOOTHPICK AND FILL THE CRACK WITH SOME CA AND KICKER. YOU GOT THAT SANDING STICK, YOU CAN FIX THIS SHIT BRO!
> *


YEAH, I ALREADY DID. I'M JUST GONNA LEAVE IT TILL TOMORROW.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YOULL GET IT WORKED OUT BRO.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 30 2009, 10:12 PM~14931743
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>WTF!</span>  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I knew he was thinking that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

WHAT UP CHRIS :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Aug 31 2009, 02:57 PM~14938123
> *WHAT UP CHRIS :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: What's up bro!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well here's where I am with it. I fixed the rims this morning. I'll have the suspension done tonight. Hopefully start on the trim too.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Damn thats looking good. Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 31 2009, 05:15 PM~14939716
> *Damn thats looking good. Cant wait to see it finished.
> *


 :biggrin: Me too :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 31 2009, 05:40 PM~14939971
> *:biggrin: Me too  :biggrin:
> *



Can u say detention :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 31 2009, 05:42 PM~14939987
> *Can u say detention :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: Nope no detention here!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

What do you think :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Aug 31 2009, 06:56 PM~14941032
> *What  do you think :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: looks alright


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

CHRIS, GOOD SAVE ON THE RIMS HOMIE. 
PADILLA, RIDE LOOKS SICK BROTHA


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2009, 07:03 PM~14941127
> *CHRIS, GOOD SAVE ON THE RIMS HOMIE.
> PADILLA, RIDE LOOKS SICK BROTHA
> *


yup, still need a little work on them but, their good


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 31 2009, 07:02 PM~14941119
> *:biggrin: looks alright
> *


the moutains are blue


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

PADILLA, RIDE LOOKS SICK BROTHA 

THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Aug 31 2009, 07:31 PM~14941532
> *the moutains are blue
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be having a few tonight too :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET OFF WORK


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Aug 31 2009, 07:43 PM~14941673
> *HIT ME WHEN YOU GET OFF WORK
> *


I will bro.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 31 2009, 05:49 PM~14940068
> *:biggrin:  Nope no detention here!
> *


I guess i can let u off this once then :biggrin:


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 31 2009, 07:38 PM~14941613
> *I'll be having a few tonight too  :biggrin:
> *


 hey chris what's up? Man are you going to finish that pick up man? I'm dying to see it done man. Forget all other prodjects until you're done with this damm truck lol. Just get the truck done be cool man   late mad indian


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Aug 31 2009, 07:49 PM~14941780
> *hey chris what's up? Man are you going to finish that pick up man? I'm dying to see it done man. Forget all other prodjects until you're done with this damm truck lol. Just get the truck done be cool man      late mad indian
> *


It'll get done bro, don't trip  I'm just waiting for Santiago.


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 31 2009, 07:51 PM~14941810
> *It'll get done bro, don't trip  I'm just waiting for Santiago.
> *


No trippin man just want to see it-im building another truck. just debating on what car to convert. Late mad indian


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 1 2009, 03:13 PM~14950069
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I like this look, you can take this ride many different ways...here's mine so far...


















Deff keep me posted on this build...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 1 2009, 04:42 PM~14950958
> *I like this look, you can take this ride many different ways...here's mine so far...
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, it's a nice car. Yours is looking really nice!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 1 2009, 04:42 PM~14950958
> *I like this look, you can take this ride many different ways...here's mine so far...
> 
> 
> ...




Daumn. That thing is off the hook. Pure 50s lead sled. Finish her up. :biggrin:  

Ride is looking awsome chris. Finish that up to lol :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 1 2009, 07:28 PM~14953031
> *Daumn. That thing is off the hook. Pure 50s lead sled. Finish her up. :biggrin:
> 
> Ride is looking awsome chris. Finish that up to lol :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 1 2009, 04:13 PM~14950069
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What kit are these rims from?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 1 2009, 07:33 PM~14953097
> *What kit are these rims from?
> *


They are aftermarket rims. They don't come with an off set. My hobby store clearance them for $3.95 so i bought a bunch :biggrin: So those are the ones i mess with.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

what hobby store do you go to? i go to krazy kevins but some of his stuff to me is to expensive


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 1 2009, 03:13 PM~14950069
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work dawg!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid+Sep 1 2009, 09:32 PM~14954847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dawg


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 1 2009, 09:35 PM~14954893
> *Nice work dawg!!!!
> *


SHOULDNT YOU BE GETTING READY TO JUMP IN A BUILDOFF??


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 1 2009, 10:28 PM~14954784
> *They are aftermarket rims. They don't come with an off set. My hobby store clearance them for $3.95 so i bought a bunch :biggrin:  So those are the ones i mess with.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx man.If you don't mind me asking who makes them so I can keep an eye out for them?I'd kind of like to have a set.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 1 2009, 09:42 PM~14954995
> *Thanx man.If you don't mind me asking who makes them so I can keep an eye out for them?I'd kind of like to have a set.
> *


Not sure, i got rid of the boxes.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 1 2009, 09:39 PM~14954957
> *SHOULDNT YOU BE GETTING READY TO JUMP IN A BUILDOFF??
> *


Shouldnt you be trying to stay IN a buildoff?????


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 1 2009, 09:50 PM~14955121
> *Shouldnt you be trying to stay IN a buildoff?????
> *


I am staying in one. This time. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 1 2009, 09:53 PM~14955175
> *I am staying in one. This time. :biggrin:
> *


bout time!!!! Leave the Jet engine out of this one fool!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHA. NOT TRYIN TO HAVE THE MERC FLY AWAY.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

u should hook me up with a set of rims for the evo..lol.....how si the wagon goin


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 1 2009, 10:28 PM~14954784
> *They are aftermarket rims. They don't come with an off set. My hobby store clearance them for $3.95 so i bought a bunch :biggrin:  So those are the ones i mess with.
> 
> 
> ...


wanna trade one of them sets of the double 5 spokes? lmk


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 1 2009, 10:47 PM~14955782
> *u should hook me up with a set of rims for the evo..lol.....how si the wagon goin
> *


The rims are to small, they wont touch the floor. I TRIED :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 1 2009, 10:51 PM~14955824
> *The rims are to small, they wont touch the floor. I TRIED  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



What color is that? Loooks awsome


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 2 2009, 09:26 AM~14958484
> *What color is that? Loooks awsome
> *


It's a metal specs green & red with a transparent red over them.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 2 2009, 09:36 AM~14958572
> *It's a metal specs green & red with a transparent red over them.
> *



Thanks. That looks bitchin bro. Time for me to get back to detention at the model bench :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks, im already their  :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

*THANKS FOR LOOKING*


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

*THANKS FOR LOOKING*


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD PRIMO!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GRACIAS


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

damm, both them rides are sick man. your work is fawken sick :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 5 2009, 10:33 AM~14988741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I want this car man what do I need to do to get it lol mad indian


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice builds.  

You still looking for an Altered Nomad hood.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Sep 5 2009, 02:31 PM~14990035
> *Nice builds.
> 
> You still looking for an Altered Nomad hood.
> *


Thanks bro! Yeah, do you have 1?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

isnt that the one for the 94 impala nomad thingy?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 5 2009, 04:42 PM~14990822
> *isnt that the one for the 94 impala nomad thingy?
> *


caprice wagon that has a 57 chevy look.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah i thnk i ran across one of them the other day when i was diggin thru a box! it needs stripping tho!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 5 2009, 04:58 PM~14990934
> *yeah i thnk i ran across one of them the other day when i was diggin thru a box! it needs stripping tho!
> *


cool, if any one of you have one. What do you want for it?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what you got?


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 1 2009, 10:51 PM~14955824
> *The rims are to small, they wont touch the floor. I TRIED  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



they still look nice on the car tho...lol... color is pretty sick.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 5 2009, 05:30 PM~14991130
> *they still look nice on the car tho...lol... color is pretty sick.
> *


yup, a little small tho.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

hopefully i will find some rims for the evo....the hilux is build just need to paint it.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 5 2009, 09:53 AM~14988522
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice Senior chris :biggrin: I should get back to the buildoff. Spent the day at the surplus store gettin myself some wire for distributers and some springs and random stuff for details. Then spent alittle more of the day roaming around a somewhat junkyard :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 5 2009, 10:33 AM~14988741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PRIMO  :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 5 2009, 10:33 AM~14988741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful color and well build!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks homies!!! I appreciate it!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

MY LITTLE DRIFTER :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Sep 5 2009, 12:33 PM~14988741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank brothas!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 7 2009, 12:34 PM~15004311
> *MY LITTLE DRIFTER  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Another project? U kidding right :0  :biggrin: That looks cool. Looks like a nice start also. Keep it up bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 7 2009, 04:55 PM~15006493
> *Another project? U kidding right :0    :biggrin:  That looks cool. Looks like a nice start also. Keep it up bro
> *


Just a mock up with some wheels I got from Rick bro. I'll still be working on mi 41. I took a break from it this weekend tho. I'll be working in it during the week


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 7 2009, 06:15 PM~15007406
> *Just a mock up with some wheels I got from Rick bro. I'll still be working on mi 41. I took a break from it this weekend tho. I'll be working in it during the week
> *


Its all good bro. My 48 with all my other porjects are now back burner i am off to school tomorrow. Gonna paint stuff when i get home and then hopefully start assembly  But i like the concept of that drifter. What kind of kit is that?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

whoa, looks like someone just finished watching tokyo drift, lol. jk bro. that build is gonna be a interesting one. what type of kit is that?, never seen it before.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks, It's a Toyota s800. I don't remember who makes it tho. I'll check when I get home.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Your rice burner is gonna be sick bro!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

monte came out clean homie..... and thats gonna be an eye-catchin drifter...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks brothas!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll take the one in the middle :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 9 2009, 01:02 AM~15023666
> *I'll take the one in the middle :biggrin:
> *


COME GET IT. IT'S YOURS!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 9 2009, 01:03 AM~15023671
> *COME GET IT. IT'S YOURS!
> *


U got a hold tag on it for me? :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK ASS PAINTWORK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Sep 9 2009, 01:06 AM~15023683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 9 2009, 08:11 AM~15023478
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Siiiiiick


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 9 2009, 10:18 AM~15026383
> *Siiiiiick
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 9 2009, 12:11 AM~15023478
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i see alot of work over at your shop primo!!!!!!!! damb see what happends when you dont drink............LOL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 9 2009, 12:55 PM~15027988
> *i see alot of work over at your shop primo!!!!!!!! damb see what happends when you dont drink............LOL
> *


Very true primo. Their'll be no building tonight. If you know what I mean :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 9 2009, 12:11 AM~15023478
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 9 2009, 01:06 PM~15028123
> *Very true primo. Their'll be no building tonight. If you know what I mean  :biggrin:
> *


someones going to be all pedo tonight!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 9 2009, 01:27 PM~15028322
> *someones going to be all pedo tonight!!!!!!!!!!! lol
> *


Simón :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 9 2009, 01:30 PM~15028369
> *Simón :biggrin:
> *


WHAT!!!??? No invite??!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 9 2009, 01:31 PM~15028377
> *WHAT!!!??? No invite??!!! :biggrin:
> *


Dawg!! I've been iviting you over since you left SD but, you never make it! I don't understand, it's only a six hour drive! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 9 2009, 01:36 PM~15028424
> *Dawg!! I've been iviting you over since you left SD but, you never make it! I don't understand, it's only a six hour drive! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 9 2009, 01:36 PM~15028424
> *Dawg!! I've been iviting you over since you left SD but, you never make it! I don't understand, it's only a six hour drive! :biggrin:
> *


Eventually I will take you up on that offer. But only if I am making the drive in order to stay in SD!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin good holmez..keep up the good work.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 9 2009, 01:39 PM~15028458
> *Eventually I will take you up on that offer. But only if I am making the drive in order to stay in SD!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 9 2009, 02:19 PM~15028842
> *rides are lookin good holmez..keep up the good work.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 9 2009, 02:11 AM~15023478
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


They're like three delicious pieces of candy!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 9 2009, 03:50 PM~15029724
> *They're like three delicious pieces of candy!!!
> *


 :biggrin: YUP! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 9 2009, 12:11 AM~15023478
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Daym! looks killer Chris


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 9 2009, 08:42 PM~15033306
> *:0
> :0  :0 Daym! looks killer Chris
> *


Thanks brotha!!  Where have you been hiding at?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 9 2009, 08:45 PM~15033356
> *Thanks brotha!!    Where have you been hiding at?
> *


Work  and some issues with the wifeys tia but its all coming out just right now so I am back LOL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 9 2009, 08:48 PM~15033413
> *Work   and some issues with the wifeys tia but its all coming out just right now so I am back LOL
> *


Orale


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bombs look killer brotha!! When I get ready to build one, Im a have you paint it bro.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 9 2009, 09:06 PM~15033726
> *Bombs look killer brotha!! When I get ready to build one, Im a have you paint it bro.
> *


Cool, I'm down. While I paint the bomb, you can weather mine :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thats a nice line-up of build's Chris. Can't wait to see them bad boys done.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 10 2009, 10:37 AM~15038396
> *Thats a nice line-up of build's Chris. Can't wait to see them bad boys done.
> *


Thanks primo! It'll be a while tho :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 10 2009, 10:41 AM~15038435
> *Thanks primo! It'll be a while tho :biggrin:
> *


It's all good bro, as long as they get done.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 10 2009, 10:48 AM~15038506
> *It's all good bro, as long as they get done.
> *


Yup! The tangelo one needs to get stripped tho. They'll get done tho


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 10 2009, 12:35 PM~15039530
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice homie. Looks like you got a shop goin over there with all them mock ups. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 10 2009, 04:43 PM~15042508
> *Looks nice homie. Looks like you got a shop goin over there with all them mock ups.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looks goodbro i cant waitto see your concept camaro done


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 10 2009, 11:46 PM~15047585
> *looks goodbro i cant waitto see your concept camaro done
> *


Thank bro. It's not the camaro, it's the trans am. I won it in a raffle in AZ. it's pretty cool. It has clear hood & rims. I won't be starting that for a while tho.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

car is looking super clean!!!!!!! are you going to go with a crazy exaust system like the guys in japan do it????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 11 2009, 09:46 AM~15050080
> *car is looking super clean!!!!!!! are you going to go with a crazy exaust system like the guys in japan do it????
> *


Haha!! Na, I'm not into that style primo. I'll hit you up later so you can help me get some ideas


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 11 2009, 09:49 AM~15050117
> *Haha!! Na, I'm not into that style primo. I'll hit you up later so you can help me get some ideas
> *


you got it primo!! im just here at work counting down the hrs so i can go home and work on some projects i got on the table


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 11 2009, 09:54 AM~15050190
> *you got it primo!! im just here at work counting down the hrs so i can go home and work on some projects i got on the table
> *


I go to work at 1pm.  I'm trying to get the hinges right on my 41 right now.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 11 2009, 06:46 PM~15050080
> *car is looking super clean!!!!!!! are you going to go with a crazy exaust system like the guys in japan do it????
> 
> 
> ...


Haha these cars are real funny, they are called bosozuku or something :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://bbccupholder.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/boso-1.jpeg


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 11 2009, 10:02 AM~15050277
> *Haha these cars are real funny, they are called bosozuku or something :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://bbccupholder.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/boso-1.jpeg
> *


:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 








LOL im going to make one


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 11 2009, 10:14 AM~15050423
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn primo, that's hardcore!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

You cant go to Japan and say "bozosuku looks like shit", if you do it you will have problems with Yakuza :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1aV8cCzJgQ

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 11 2009, 10:55 AM~15050832
> *You cant go to Japan and say "bozosuku looks like shit", if you do it you will have problems with Yakuza :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1aV8cCzJgQ
> ...


nice !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 11 2009, 11:07 AM~15050974
> *nice !!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

dam homie nice work


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Sep 12 2009, 05:42 AM~15058664
> *dam homie nice work
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro. That the drifter??


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

great color. Very smooth too. Like james asked for what is it? The plymouth or the drifter


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks!  It's the roof to the drifter.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 12 2009, 06:42 PM~15062452
> *great color. Very smooth too. Like james asked for what is it? The plymouth or the drifter
> *


Now you should know better than to ask if it is the Plymouth. Chris works fast, but not that fast. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 12 2009, 09:20 PM~15063600
> *Now you should know better than to ask if it is the Plymouth. Chris works fast, but not that fast. HAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Sep 12 2009, 08:52 PM~15063384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah i know since i let him off of detention :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I think he snuck out of detention like me to drink. 
Chris, I went to the store earlier and found the craziest shit, 
JD and coke in a can. First time seeing it, and picked up a few 6 packs for 1.50 each down in my hood.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 12 2009, 09:29 PM~15063665
> *sweet
> Yeah i know since i let him off of detention  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 12 2009, 09:33 PM~15063697
> *I think he snuck out of detention like me to drink.
> Chris, I went to the store earlier and found the craziest shit,
> JD and coke in a can. First time seeing it, and picked up a few 6 packs for 1.50 each down in my hood.
> *


 :0 bring me some :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, Let me see if I have any left after tonite, if not, Ill pick up a case for you.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 12 2009, 09:36 PM~15063714
> *Alright, Let me see if I have any left after tonite, if not, Ill pick up a case for you.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 12 2009, 09:36 PM~15063714
> *Alright, Let me see if I have any left after tonite, if not, Ill pick up a case for you.
> *


I tried that stuff man. I wasnt too pleased with it. Tasted kinda wierd.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

PHONE WENT DEAD HOMIE ILL CALL YOU IN A FEW :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@Sep 13 2009, 04:47 PM~15068572
> *PHONE WENT DEAD HOMIE ILL CALL YOU IN A FEW :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 12 2009, 11:57 PM~15064474
> *I tried that stuff man. I wasnt too pleased with it. Tasted kinda wierd.
> *


I liked it. A little on the strong side, but was pretty good.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey chris when u goin to finish that pete kit


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Padilla that ride looks pimo bro is that your ride?????????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@Sep 15 2009, 09:49 PM~15094507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got it already? hit me up.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 15 2009, 09:54 PM~15094555
> *hey chris when u goin to finish that pete kit
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: i have no idea bro :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 15 2009, 10:20 PM~15094880
> *Padilla that ride looks pimo bro is that your ride?????????
> *


IT'S IN THE WORKS RIGHT NOW


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 15 2009, 10:20 PM~15094884
> *you got it already? hit me up.
> *


JUST GOT COME UP WITH A LITTLE MORE CASH :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@Sep 15 2009, 10:43 PM~15095109
> *:biggrin:
> JUST GOT COME UP WITH A LITTLE MORE CASH :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 13 2009, 05:46 PM~15068981
> *I liked it. A little on the strong side, but was pretty good.
> *


Yeah, I guess it is for some people. Now you know I like my drinks strong though dawg!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT SOME WORK DONE TO MY LITTLE DRIFTER :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HELLZ YA ..lookin clean brotha.. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 17 2009, 01:08 AM~15105627
> *HELLZ YA ..lookin clean brotha.. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

what you think thick or thin white wall on the monte


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@Sep 17 2009, 02:01 PM~15109686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thick :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 17 2009, 02:14 PM~15109829
> *Thick  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 17 2009, 02:14 PM~15109829
> *Thick  :biggrin:
> *



x2. Drifter looks great bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 17 2009, 10:05 PM~15114989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: what the hell you be looking at dawg?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT THE INSIDES ON MY S800 DONE


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

SO ME & UNDERCOVERIMPALA WILL BE TAKING OUR R/C'S TO SHOWS TO KILL TIME. HERE ARE SOME OF MY R/C'S.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Sep 17 2009, 11:05 PM~15115588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit, dont be tryin to run me down with those. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 26 2009, 06:18 PM~15194887
> *HAHAHA
> That looks sick bro!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

I'LL BE CHASING YOU WITH THEM :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHA


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

your rides look sick primo!!!!!!!! here is where my van is as of now i will also be bringing down my nitro rc 

I wasnt happy with the white so i went with a flat jet black...... working on lights and roof rack now............ :biggrin: 


































get ready chris its on primo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'LL BE READY PRIMO. I'LL HAVE A TC3 & TC4 READY FOR VICTOR VILLE


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 26 2009, 11:09 PM~15196960
> *I'LL BE READY PRIMO. I'LL HAVE A TC3 & TC4 READY FOR VICTOR VILLE
> *


hell ya ill be there for sure!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 26 2009, 11:11 PM~15196978
> *hell ya ill be there for sure!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam those are some badass rcs man, i gotta get my rc fixed. cant fiqure out why it wont move foward or backwards but it steers. bought a motor and speed control but its not it. :uh:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 26 2009, 11:19 PM~15197021
> *dam those are some badass rcs man, i gotta get my rc fixed. cant fiqure out why it wont move foward or backwards but it steers. bought a motor and speed control but its not it. :uh:
> *


I'LL CHECK IT OUT WHEN I TAKE YOU THE S10 PARTS.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

chris you have any gas rc cars?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 26 2009, 11:28 PM~15197065
> *chris you have any gas rc cars?
> *


YEAH, A TRAXXAS 4TEC & TMAXX


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 26 2009, 11:29 PM~15197071
> *YEAH, A TRAXXAS 4TEC & TMAXX
> *


oh ok cool ive got two gas buggies they are 4 wheel drive with big block motors they just take alot of money to keep going


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 26 2009, 11:32 PM~15197089
> *oh ok cool ive got two gas buggies they are 4 wheel drive with big block motors they just take alot of money to keep going
> *


COOL, & YES THEY DO! I'LL START WORKING ON MY TMAXX TOO :biggrin: I DON'T KNOW IF I'LL HAVE IT READY FOR VICTOR VILLE THO.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 26 2009, 11:35 PM~15197100
> *COOL, & YES THEY DO! I'LL START WORKING ON MY TMAXX TOO  :biggrin:  I DON'T KNOW IF I'LL HAVE IT READY FOR VICTOR VILLE THO.
> *


your going to show them there ?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 26 2009, 11:36 PM~15197104
> *your going to show them there ?
> *


SHOW WHAT THEY CAN DO IN THE PARKING LOT  


A LOT OF CRASHING :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 26 2009, 11:38 PM~15197115
> *SHOW WHAT THEY CAN DO IN THE PARKING LOT
> A LOT OF CRASHING  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: the first day i got mine i broke it mabey ill bring mine


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 26 2009, 11:41 PM~15197128
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: the first day i got mine i broke it  mabey ill bring mine
> *


bring it bro its going to be on in the parking lot :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 26 2009, 11:49 PM~15197156
> *bring it bro its going to be on in the parking lot :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


YUP!! THE MORE THE BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I could never really get into R/C Cars. I had a real nice one back in the day that Larry the owner of Pegasus gave me. It had like 900 bucks worth of top notch stuff. But after a few go around it just got borring and I sold it to DMX. He and alot of the younger NASCAR guys where always at pegasus before the race at Fontana buying R/C cars. Snoop dogg is always in there too. They can get real expensive after a while. I gave Undercover my 64 R/C cause I got borred with it.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 26 2009, 11:52 PM~15197162
> *I could never really get into R/C Cars. I had a real nice one back in the day that Larry the owner of Pegasus gave me. It had like 900 bucks worth of top notch stuff.  But after a few go around it just got borring and I sold it to DMX. He and alot of the younger NASCAR guys where always at pegasus before the race at Fontana buying R/C cars. Snoop dogg is always in there too. They can get real expensive after a while. I gave Undercover my 64 R/C cause I got borred with it.
> *


COOL!! YEAH, I SET MINE DOWN FOR A WHILE. NOW THAT UNDERCOVER IS GETTING HIS DONE, NOW I WANT TO START MINES UP :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 26 2009, 11:52 PM~15197162
> *I could never really get into R/C Cars. I had a real nice one back in the day that Larry the owner of Pegasus gave me. It had like 900 bucks worth of top notch stuff.  But after a few go around it just got borring and I sold it to DMX. He and alot of the younger NASCAR guys where always at pegasus before the race at Fontana buying R/C cars. Snoop dogg is always in there too. They can get real expensive after a while. I gave Undercover my 64 R/C cause I got borred with it.
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 26 2009, 11:49 PM~15197156
> *bring it bro its going to be on in the parking lot :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


ill need to buy slick tires unless there is alot of dirt there


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 26 2009, 11:55 PM~15197178
> *yep  :biggrin:
> *


I remember being there a few time's and DMX was buying R/C cars and giving them out to all the lil kids that where around like nothing. They where the nice ones too.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 26 2009, 11:58 PM~15197193
> *I remember being there a few time's and DMX was buying R/C cars and giving them out to all the lil kids that where around like nothing.  They where the nice ones too.
> *


thats pretty cool


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 26 2009, 11:56 PM~15197187
> *ill need to buy slick tires unless there is alot of dirt there
> *


There is a big ass park right next door and a nice sand box too. :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 26 2009, 11:59 PM~15197196
> *thats pretty cool
> *


YUP... after that day I had a new found respect for that guy.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 26 2009, 11:59 PM~15197199
> *There is a big ass park right next door and a nice sand box too.  :0
> *


cool that sounds fun now ill have to make time to fix my rc cars too lol model cars come first :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 26 2009, 11:59 PM~15197196
> *thats pretty cool
> *


 :0 X2


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

alright talk to you all later


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 27 2009, 12:02 AM~15197219
> *alright talk to you all later
> *


YUP. SAME HERE. I'M GONNA CRASH NOW


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 27 2009, 12:03 AM~15197224
> *YUP. SAME HERE. I'M GONNA CRASH NOW
> *


Goodnight John-boy, goodnight Bobby. Oh my bad thats the Waltons. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 27 2009, 12:07 AM~15197240
> *Goodnight John-boy, goodnight Bobby. Oh my bad thats the Waltons.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

WELL PRIMO, I FOUND A NEW CELICA BODY I'VE HAD FOR A LONG TIME. I'LL BE WORKING ON IT FOR THE VICTOR VILLE SHOW. SO FAR I JUST CUT THE BODY OUT. NOW TIME FOR WORK.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

damm, that celica is gonna look badass with them rims. those drifters or regular rc's?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 27 2009, 11:16 AM~15198981
> *damm, that celica is gonna look badass with them rims. those drifters or regular rc's?
> *


It's a regular r/c. By the show in victor ville, it will be a drifter :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 27 2009, 11:29 AM~15199041
> *It's a regular r/c. By the show in victor ville, it will be a drifter  :biggrin:
> *


sweet, i wana get a drifter and a rock crawler. right now i got the slash. its pretty fun but goes outta control in the dirt, lol. its fast on the pavement to.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 27 2009, 11:38 AM~15199084
> *sweet, i wana get a drifter and a rock crawler. right now i got the slash. its pretty fun but goes outta control in the dirt, lol. its fast on the pavement to.
> *


COOL, WE'LL HIT UP HOBBY PEOPLE TO CHECK THEM OUT :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 27 2009, 11:54 AM~15199181
> *COOL, WE'LL HIT UP HOBBY PEOPLE TO CHECK THEM OUT  :biggrin:
> *


or go here you can make any rc car into a drifter even a monster truck or stadium truck all you need is some pvc pime to fit your wheels and you have a drifter maybe not the nicest looking thing in the world but it will do the job.... check it out....and you can check youtube for how to's
www.rcuniverse.com
her is the direct link to the drifting section 
http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/forumid_304/tt.htm


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 27 2009, 12:04 PM~15199247
> *or go here you can make any rc car into a drifter even a monster truck or stadium truck all you need is some pvc pime to fit your wheels and you have a drifter maybe not the nicest looking thing in the world but it will do the job.... check it out....and you can check youtube for how to's
> www.rcuniverse.com
> her is the direct link to the drifting section
> ...


ORALE! THANKS PRIMO. I'LL BE CHECKING IT OUT


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 27 2009, 12:14 PM~15199284
> *ORALE! THANKS PRIMO. I'LL BE CHECKING IT OUT
> *


its a pritty cool site has everything you want to know about any kind of rc tanks planes cars what ever your into then they brake it up off road rally drift drag.... alot of cool tips


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 27 2009, 12:40 PM~15199392
> *its a pritty cool site has everything you want to know about any kind of rc tanks planes cars what ever your into then they brake it up off road rally drift drag.... alot of cool tips
> *


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam, a pvc drifter eh? if i did that to my slash it would probably be in the same spot the whole time if i gassed it full throttle.lol, all show no go! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 27 2009, 04:16 PM~15200414
> *dam, a pvc drifter eh? if i did that to my slash it would probably be in the same spot the whole time if i gassed it full throttle.lol, all show no go! :biggrin:
> *


trust me it will move but you would slide like 2 blocks before you stopped LOL


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 27 2009, 05:39 PM~15201054
> *trust me it will move but you would slide like 2 blocks before you stopped LOL
> *


lol, start slow and go balls out on a corner


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 27 2009, 05:40 PM~15201063
> *lol, start slow and go balls out on a corner
> *


 :yes: :yes: YUP thats the way its done!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 27 2009, 05:48 PM~15201111
> *:yes:  :yes: YUP thats the way its done!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I'll try to go up there soon primo. As soon as I get my car ready


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 27 2009, 07:01 PM~15201593
> *I'll try to go up there soon primo. As soon as I get my car ready
> *


firme i just picked up my speed control and battery all i need now is a motor the one that was on there is some where in my shed and you remember what that looks like i hear they only run like 20 bucks so ill go the easy way... :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 27 2009, 08:22 PM~15202357
> *firme i just picked up my speed control and battery all i need now is a motor the one that was on there is some where in my shed and you remember what that looks like i hear they only run like 20 bucks so ill go the easy way... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, they're not expensive. I just found the last one I bought. I never used it. It'll get put in use soon tho :biggrin:

What turn motor are you getting?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

celica looking good bro, i found my undercarriage i need to send pics to the undercover brutha! i might have mine done by victorville!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 27 2009, 08:55 PM~15202792
> *celica looking good bro, i found my undercarriage i need to send pics to the undercover brutha! i might have mine done by victorville!
> *


THANKS BRO. UNDERCARRIAGE FOR WHAT?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

HERE'S ANOTHER ONE. IT'S ON A TAMIYA R/C CAR.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

i got a traxas speed control and a new titan motor for sale if you guys need one :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey, quit playing with the RC's and get back to work on your builds!!
Feel like Im visiting Radio Shack or something. HAHAHAHA
JK, those look sick bro!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Gonna buya 1/24 one in Japan so that I can drift inside the house... :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 27 2009, 10:00 PM~15203541
> *Hey, quit playing with the RC's and get back to work on your builds!!
> Feel like Im visiting Radio Shack or something. HAHAHAHA
> JK, those look sick bro!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: chris started his own off topic section for rc's


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 27 2009, 10:07 PM~15203634
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: chris started his own off topic section for rc's
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LMFAO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: I BUILD THESE TOO! 1/10TH SCALE MODELING  

OK WELL, HERE'S ONE FOR THE PRIMO. WHAT DO YOU THINK PRIMO?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Sep 27 2009, 08:32 PM~15202495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: i cant wait primo what car do you want me to build for you?????????


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 28 2009, 12:26 AM~15203872
> *:biggrin:  I BUILD THESE TOO! 1/10TH SCALE MODELING
> 
> OK WELL, HERE'S ONE FOR THE PRIMO. WHAT DO YOU THINK PRIMO?
> ...



Where/what are those?1/10?Whats up?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 27 2009, 11:26 PM~15204347
> *Where/what are those?1/10?Whats up?
> *


70 IMPALAS, 1/24TH SCALE


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 27 2009, 10:01 PM~15203549
> *Gonna buya 1/24 one in Japan so that I can drift inside the house... :biggrin:
> *


i have the 1/24 scale Kyosho its great for drifting and i hear they have a faster one then the one i got can wait to see what you get J...... when we meet up we can drift in doors :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Sep 27 2009, 11:23 PM~15204332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PRIMO, I LOVE TOO MANY TYPES OF CARS. SURPRISE ME WITH ANY. I'M SURE I'LL DIG IT


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 28 2009, 01:29 AM~15204366
> *70 IMPALAS, 1/24TH SCALE
> *


Ahhhh...I see.I jumped the gun a little.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 27 2009, 11:37 PM~15204404
> *Ahhhh...I see.I jumped the gun a little.
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 27 2009, 11:31 PM~15204376
> *i have the 1/24 scale Kyosho its great for drifting and i hear they have a faster one then the one i got can wait to see what you get J...... when we meet up we can drift in doors  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


HHUUUMMMM. NOW I WANT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 27 2009, 11:36 PM~15204400
> *OH OK. I THINK MINE IS A 12 TURN.
> PRIMO, I LOVE TOO MANY TYPES OF CARS. SURPRISE ME WITH ANY. I'M SURE I'LL DIG IT
> *


that will do the job and okay i have the perfect car to fuild for you!!!!!! or truck????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 27 2009, 11:40 PM~15204432
> *that will do the job and okay i have the perfect car to fuild for you!!!!!! or truck????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT PRIMO. DON'T SAY WHAT IT'S GONNA BE THO  :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 27 2009, 11:42 PM~15204439
> *CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT PRIMO. DON'T SAY WHAT IT'S GONNA BE THO    :biggrin:
> *


nope i wont :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 27 2009, 11:45 PM~15204457
> *nope i wont  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

WELL, I'LL BE GOING TO THE HOBBY SHOP IN THE MORNING. I NEED SOME R/C SUPPLIES :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 27 2009, 11:47 PM~15204472
> *:biggrin:
> 
> WELL, I'LL BE GOING TO THE HOBBY SHOP IN THE MORNING. I NEED SOME R/C SUPPLIES  :biggrin:
> *


what do you need ???


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

BODY POST. I'M GONNA LOOK FOR A NEW REMOTE CONTROL TOO.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 27 2009, 11:57 PM~15204515
> *BODY POST. I'M GONNA LOOK FOR A NEW REMOTE CONTROL TOO.
> *


FIRME!!!!!!! okay primo im going to bed ill talk to you tomorrow


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL I NEVER FINISHED THIS ONE. I'LL PROBABLY HAVE IT READY FOR THE SHOW AS WELL. BETTER TIRES, & ALL THE TRIM DONE UP.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I PULLED ALL MY R/C'S OUT. I THINK I HAVE TO MANY :biggrin: 

TC3, TC4, TRX 4TEC, & 3 TAMIYA'S


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn bro. Sick lineup!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 28 2009, 10:32 AM~15207257
> *Damn bro. Sick lineup!
> *


 :biggrin: I still have 3 more off road ones too. I forgot all about them :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 27 2009, 11:31 PM~15204376
> *i have the 1/24 scale Kyosho its great for drifting and i hear they have a faster one then the one i got can wait to see what you get J...... when we meet up we can drift in doors  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Tight!! I'm def Gonna look for the Kyosho ones than!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU HOMIE RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 28 2009, 01:05 PM~15208689
> *IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU HOMIE RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD
> *


SAME HERE BRO. & THANKS.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:0 Damn dawg, Im thirsty......








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 29 2009, 03:34 PM~15220686
> *:0 Damn dawg, Im thirsty......
> 
> 
> ...


BITCH


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Dont hate!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 29 2009, 03:38 PM~15220728
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> Dont hate!!!
> *


 :tears: :tears: BUT, I WAN'T ONE TOO!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I told you fool, next week for my birthday, we gonna get FUCKED UP!!!
Maybe we can call the old man Santiago to come by.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 29 2009, 03:48 PM~15220828
> *I told you fool, next week for my birthday, we gonna get FUCKED UP!!!
> Maybe we can call the old man Santiago to come by.
> *


YUP, HE CAN BE OUR TAXI. WE'LL BE IN THE BENZ :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell fuck yeah!! He should bring it so we can drop that bitch!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 29 2009, 04:04 PM~15220988
> *Hell fuck yeah!! He should bring it so we can drop that bitch!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 29 2009, 04:34 PM~15220686
> *:0 Damn dawg, Im thirsty......
> 
> 
> ...



P H O T O S H O P T I M E</span>


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You would fucker!! LMAO, Thats alright. You wanna play this game, I can go all night with this shit homeboy!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 29 2009, 06:10 PM~15221677
> *You would fucker!! LMAO, Thats alright. You wanna play this game, I can go all night with this shit homeboy!
> *


KEEP DRINKING MIJITA!! YOU'LL DO BETTER DRINKING THAN MESSING WITH GROWN FOLKS!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Really!?!





Oh Im goin to hell for sure now :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

That is some funny shit right there :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: On your birthday tho dont get to fucked up specialy if santiago and chris are around unless u wanna relive those wonderfull things they wrote on you the last time at the potluck :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 29 2009, 06:40 PM~15222755
> *That is some funny shit right there  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  On your birthday tho dont get to fucked up specialy if santiago and chris are around unless u wanna relive those wonderfull things they wrote on you the last time at the potluck :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO. I have a sick sense of humor sometimes. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL I GOT INTO THE TRUCK BUILD OFF ON MCM.

This is the idea


















I will put my flavor into it


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

looking good primo any progress on our build off????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 30 2009, 10:48 PM~15236220
> *looking good primo any progress on our build off????
> *


NO, BEEN SLAKING PRIMO. HOW ABOUT YOU?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 30 2009, 11:04 PM~15236337
> *NO, BEEN SLAKING PRIMO. HOW ABOUT YOU?
> *


Yup i worked on the truck today before i opend up the 70


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 30 2009, 11:39 PM~15236616
> *Yup i worked on the truck today before i opend up the 70
> *


ANY PICS?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 30 2009, 11:54 PM~15236717
> *ANY PICS?
> *


i broke the mem. card reader all the pics i have been posting have been from my phone ill go to frys and pick up a new reader and ill post up pics tomorrow friday


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 30 2009, 11:56 PM~15236730
> *i broke the mem. card reader all the pics i have been posting have been from my phone ill go to frys and pick up a new reader and ill post up pics tomorrow friday
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 30 2009, 10:48 PM~15236220
> *looking good primo any progress on our build off????
> *


I dont think any of us have made much progress on the build off.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

that truck is gonna look badass, i like your choice of wheels too. isnt that truck from the fast and furious movie? the newest one.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 1 2009, 04:46 PM~15242621
> *that truck is gonna look badass, i like your choice of wheels too. isnt that truck from the fast and furious movie? the newest one.
> *


yup


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I like your choice of rims as well Chris. Truck'll make a nice donk.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 1 2009, 10:20 PM~15246026
> *I like your choice of rims as well Chris. Truck'll make a nice donk.
> *


NO DONKEY'S HERE BRO


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 1 2009, 10:19 PM~15246012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YOU, that is sick bro. Dont be surprised if it comes up missing, you'll know where it went.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 2 2009, 12:19 AM~15246012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats bad ass Chris!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 1 2009, 10:21 PM~15246035
> *NO DONKEY'S HERE BRO
> *


HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Oct 1 2009, 10:21 PM~15246037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 1 2009, 10:19 PM~15246012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love the back ground !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 1 2009, 10:44 PM~15246231
> *I love the back ground !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

SO I KIND OF GOT LAZY & INSTEAD OF BUILDING A FRAME I JUST CUT THE FLOOR OUT. NOW I NEED TO REINFORCE THE FRAME & BUILD OVER THE DIFFERENTIAL TO REMOVE THE OG 1.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro..thats gonna be a sick freakin truck..lookin good..


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Truck looks good too primo!!!!!! hey i looked in my topic and on page one i have the same background as you LOL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+Oct 1 2009, 11:39 PM~15246570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a firme picture primo


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THAT BUG IS SICK ON THE 4 SLOT MAGS ! YOU NEED TO SEND IT TO BAD SEED AND GET 1 OF THEM 60'S CUSTOM PANT STYLE DONE ON IT ! AND BUILD IT ALL 60'-70'S CUSTOM !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2009, 06:05 AM~15247083
> *THAT  BUG    IS  SICK  ON  THE  4 SLOT  MAGS !  YOU  NEED  TO  SEND  IT  TO  BAD  SEED  AND  GET  1  OF THEM  60'S  CUSTOM  PANT  STYLE  DONE  ON IT !  AND  BUILD  IT  ALL  60'-70'S  CUSTOM  !
> *


THAT'S A BADASS IDEA MINI! I'M GONNA HAVE TO HIT HIM UP :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I like it bro!!!!!! again great back ground!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 1 2009, 10:19 PM~15246012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what scale is this bro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 3 2009, 01:02 AM~15255845
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


where did that come from??? :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 3 2009, 01:03 AM~15255852
> *I like it bro!!!!!! again great back ground!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'LL BE MY PRIDE & JOY :biggrin: IT'LL BE MY PRIDE & JOY RIGHT THEIR  

MY 1-1


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 3 2009, 01:05 AM~15255862
> *what scale is this bro!!!!!!!!!!
> *


1/24 IT'S AN OVAL WINDOW TOO! IT'S A COOL KIT. IT COME WITH 2 CHICKS TOO :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 3 2009, 01:10 AM~15255879
> *1/24 IT'S AN OVAL WINDOW TOO! IT'S A COOL KIT. IT COME WITH 2 CHICKS TOO :biggrin:
> *


orale i got an oval window kit in 1/32 scale that i brought home with me from japan.... it got messed up on the way here...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 3 2009, 01:13 AM~15255890
> *orale i got an oval window kit in 1/32 scale that i brought home with me from japan.... it got messed up on the way here...
> *


OH YEAH, I MEMBER YOU TOLD ME. IS IT FIXABLE?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 3 2009, 12:02 AM~15255845
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  looks nice chris


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 3 2009, 01:24 AM~15255921
> * looks nice chris
> *


GRACIAS. HERE'S ANOTHER 1 :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 3 2009, 01:14 AM~15255897
> *OH YEAH, I MEMBER YOU TOLD ME. IS IT FIXABLE?
> *


i think it is primo its just going to take some time but ill get it done some day


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 3 2009, 01:31 AM~15255942
> *i think it is primo its just going to take some time but ill get it done some day
> *


 :thumbsup: I HOPE YOU CAN.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL, NOW BACK TO THE BUG :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 3 2009, 02:26 AM~15255927
> *GRACIAS. HERE'S ANOTHER 1  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get these?Are they still in production?


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Oct 1 2009, 10:19 PM~15246012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man that is soo sick. Love that extended cab. Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Oct 3 2009, 09:29 AM~15257038
> *Man that bug WOW. Different and awsome for sure.
> Man thats sweet. Bag it and put some steelies on it :biggrin:
> Man that is soo sick. Love that extended cab. Keep up the good work bro.
> *


thanks brotha!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 3 2009, 03:02 AM~15255845
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that front grille removable???


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 3 2009, 10:55 AM~15257495
> *is that front grille removable???
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

im diggin the new builds..im also workin on a bug..but i put it away from now paint got all mest up...

keep up the good work...i want to see more pic of that dually.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I got home and found a surprise from the old lady.








And there are 2 more in the freezer, and they're all mine :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 3 2009, 09:32 PM~15260881
> *I got home and found a surprise from the old lady.
> 
> 
> ...



hey, share with the homies.!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 3 2009, 09:41 PM~15260942
> *hey, share with the homies.!!!!!
> *


 :tears: :tears: i know huh!! :angry:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Tell you what. Ill save the 27 % extra in each and send it to you guys to share. HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 3 2009, 09:47 PM~15260993
> *Tell you what. Ill save the 27 % extra in each and send it to you guys to share. HAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :angry: :angry:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wednesday nite brotha!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL you guys are nuts do you guys ever drink water ???????? always with the beer.......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 3 2009, 09:58 PM~15261076
> *LOL you guys are nuts do you guys ever drink water ???????? always with the beer.......
> *


Youre not supposed to drink the water in TJ.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 3 2009, 10:00 PM~15261088
> *Youre not supposed to drink the water in TJ.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 3 2009, 09:58 PM~15261076
> *LOL you guys are nuts do you guys ever drink water ???????? always with the beer.......
> *


WATER!!!??? PRIMO, I DON'T WANT TO RUST OUT!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 3 2009, 10:06 PM~15261127
> *WATER!!!??? PRIMO, I DON'T WANT TO RUST OUT!! :biggrin:
> *


estan locos primo!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 3 2009, 10:08 PM~15261152
> *estan locos primo!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

wheres ur bocho primo


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 3 2009, 10:11 PM~15261181
> *wheres ur bocho primo
> *


IT'S GETTING SOME LOVE RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 3 2009, 10:14 PM~15261214
> *IT'S GETTING SOME LOVE RIGHT NOW  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 1 2009, 08:00 PM~15246348
> *SO I KIND OF GOT LAZY & INSTEAD OF BUILDING A FRAME I JUST CUT THE FLOOR OUT. NOW I NEED TO REINFORCE THE FRAME & BUILD OVER THE DIFFERENTIAL TO REMOVE THE OG 1.
> 
> 
> ...


the revell 64/65 pickup frames fit under it nicely if u make it a longbed or if u got the GMC stepside...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 3 2009, 04:20 AM~15256430
> *Where did you get these?Are they still in production?
> *


RMR Resins..... http://www.freewebs.com/rmrresin/nf125.htm


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 3 2009, 11:00 PM~15261596
> *the revell 64/65 pickup frames fit under it nicely if u make it a longbed or if u got the GMC stepside...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info bro. I wish I had one. It was a pain to cut it out


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hosted on Fotki

just testing this fotki stuff :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

s-10 looks good chris


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 4 2009, 11:16 PM~15269136
> *s-10 looks good chris
> *


thanks bro


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 4 2009, 11:16 PM~15269136
> *s-10 looks good chris
> *


X2, paint looks badass on it bro. face up, ass down, now thats a sick pose.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

the dime looks good bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 5 2009, 10:23 AM~15271605
> *the dime looks good bro!
> *


 X2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD CHRIS!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas! I appreciate it!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm lovin' all the bad-ass work goin' on in here bro!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 5 2009, 04:18 PM~15275138
> *I'm lovin' all the bad-ass work goin' on in here bro!!!
> *


Thanks brotha! Hit me up some time!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 1 2009, 10:19 PM~15246012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick bro!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Oct 5 2009, 05:26 PM~15275735
> *looks sick bro!!
> *


Gracias  I hope it'll come out good too :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

s 10 looks killer idk about the daytons on it...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Oct 5 2009, 06:19 PM~15276175
> *s 10 looks killer idk about the daytons on it...
> *


What's wrong with the spokes?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Oct 5 2009, 06:19 PM~15276175
> *s 10 looks killer idk about the daytons on it...
> *


trucks look good with spokes on it. especially the minitrucks from the 80's


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 5 2009, 07:12 PM~15276713
> *trucks look good with spokes on it. especially the minitrucks from the 80's
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 4 2009, 11:00 PM~15269046
> *Hosted on Fotki
> 
> just testing this fotki stuff :biggrin:
> *


REAL NICE BRO


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 5 2009, 06:31 PM~15275249
> *Thanks brotha! Hit me up some time!
> *


I need yo number again. I'll hit you up this weekend!!


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 5 2009, 06:28 PM~15276259
> *What's wrong with the spokes?
> 
> 
> ...


to much weight on 1 side :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505+Oct 6 2009, 04:04 PM~15285042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUP


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

get to work slacker lol


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 6 2009, 05:56 PM~15286199
> *get to work slacker lol
> *


hahhaa!! I am at work :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That bug is gonna look killer and the troka is lookin good to bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 6 2009, 10:11 PM~15289151
> *That bug is gonna look killer and the troka is lookin good to bro
> *


thanks brotha!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

STARTED A NEW R/C LAST NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

That looks bad ass primo looks like we are running the same wheels and tires !!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 7 2009, 01:51 PM~15294483
> *That looks bad ass primo looks like we are running the same wheels and tires !!!!!
> *


Orale! These are 9mm lip rear & 6mm lip fronts. I won't be using those tires tho. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 7 2009, 02:00 PM~15294580
> *Orale! These are 9mm lip rear & 6mm lip fronts. I won't be using those tires tho.  :biggrin:
> *


Yup thats the same set up i have 9mm rears with 6mm fronts but on the hpi slick drifting tires


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 7 2009, 01:29 PM~15293295
> *STARTED A NEW R/C LAST NIGHT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I dig it! I got one a few months back and did a body and new wheels for it...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Oct 7 2009, 02:28 PM~15294825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's looks cool bro


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 7 2009, 11:29 AM~15293295
> *STARTED A NEW R/C LAST NIGHT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks good. I should send u mine u could build it for me :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Oct 7 2009, 07:29 PM~15297519
> *looks good. I should send u mine u could build it for me :biggrin:
> *


yeah! Let me know.

Hey, give me a call.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 7 2009, 07:42 PM~15297638
> *yeah! Let me know.
> 
> Hey, give me a call.
> *



ahahahaha. Mine isnt the same as yours mine is a tamiya bmw m3 sport evo 4 wheel drive lol :biggrin: So wanna build that thing. Hey man when your going up to victorville would u be ok with maybe taking one of my builds with you? I am pretty close to finishing a 41 chebby truck weathered hot rod. Let me know on that. If not thats ok.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 7 2009, 07:42 PM~15297638
> *yeah! Let me know.
> 
> Hey, give me a call.
> *




OOpps didnt read that. Hey bro i will text ya tomorrow during my lunch break at school


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 7 2009, 03:05 PM~15295100
> *I dig it! I got one a few months back and did a body and new wheels for it...
> 
> 
> ...


Tight! I need one to play around with!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

ALL MOST DONE WITH THE R/C. JUST NEED TO PUT THE LIGHTS IN.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

that came out really clean primo!!!!!!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

looks good chris


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks brothas! I'll have the body done by tonight. I'll have it running by next week


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Came out nice bro!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 13 2009, 01:45 PM~15344094
> *Came out nice bro!
> *


Thank dawg!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

My bad about not callin' this weekend bro, I was stuck off the CoronaBu's all weekend!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 13 2009, 02:22 PM~15344487
> *My bad about not callin' this weekend bro, I was stuck off the CoronaBu's all weekend!
> *


Its all good bro


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

damn homie, that supra is fawken sick! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 13 2009, 12:07 PM~15342932
> *ALL MOST DONE WITH THE R/C. JUST NEED TO PUT THE LIGHTS IN.
> 
> 
> ...



that looks awsome. Love the color on that. Hey which company makes it? Like tamiya or???


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas  



> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Oct 13 2009, 06:41 PM~15347381
> *that looks awsome. Love the color on that. Hey which company makes it? Like tamiya or???
> *


makes what? The paint or the car?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

looks sick dawg.Love the paint!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 13 2009, 07:12 PM~15347786
> *Thanks fellas
> makes what? The paint or the car?
> *


I think he was talkin about the car. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Oct 13 2009, 09:07 PM~15349344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought he was talking about the paint.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 13 2009, 09:24 PM~15349562
> *thanks dawg
> i thought he was talking about the paint.
> *


I dont know Im just guessing. BTW, which company makes that? :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 13 2009, 09:29 PM~15349636
> *I dont know Im just guessing. BTW, which company makes that? :biggrin:
> *


619CUSTOMS


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@Oct 14 2009, 01:47 PM~15355664
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what's up bro!? Hit me up


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Oct 13 2009, 07:12 PM~15347786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



James is right lol (damn mind reader lol ) What company makes the car? :biggrin:


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 13 2009, 09:31 PM~15349652
> *619CUSTOMS
> *


619CUSTOMS I thought they were gone lol hey brother did you puff the cigs yet? By the way the ride is bad gots to get my ass in gear man


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 14 2009, 02:12 PM~15355932
> *what's up bro!? Hit me up
> *


 :biggrin: WILL DO


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro sit that shit on 3...lol :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@Oct 27 2009, 12:57 PM~15482355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a bad ass build bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@Oct 27 2009, 12:57 PM~15482355
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Love the paint work :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

I TRY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@Oct 27 2009, 10:01 PM~15487680
> *I TRY HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA!! TO GET DRUNK YOU MEAN!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

What's cracken :wave: :wave:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 29 2009, 07:13 PM~15508700
> *What's cracken  :wave:  :wave:
> *


the belt if you dont get to work on some plastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 29 2009, 07:16 PM~15508731
> *the belt if you dont get to work on some plastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 calmado primo! I think I can say the same to you  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Oct 29 2009, 07:13 PM~15508700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 29 2009, 07:16 PM~15508731
> *the belt if you dont get to work on some plastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



what? chris gets detention and the belt for not working on plastic. Ouch. Sounds unfair :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

No building till Monday.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 29 2009, 07:49 PM~15509144
> *No building till Monday.
> *



Sweet. What u gonna work on on monday :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Oct 29 2009, 07:52 PM~15509181
> *Sweet. What u gonna work on on monday  :biggrin:
> *


My roadster bug


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 29 2009, 07:49 PM~15509144
> *No building till Monday.
> *


Thats it no more beer till monday go to your room LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 29 2009, 08:00 PM~15509291
> *Thats it no more beer till monday go to your room LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hahahahaha!!! Yeah!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

ALL MOST DONE WITH THIS. I GOT SOME NEW BUILDS COMING SOON.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

NICE WORK 619 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@Dec 14 2009, 08:24 PM~15982417
> *NICE WORK 619  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS PRIMO


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 14 2009, 09:20 PM~15983086
> *GRACIAS PRIMO
> *


ANYTIME :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 14 2009, 05:37 PM~15979942
> *ALL MOST DONE WITH THIS. I GOT SOME NEW DUILDS COMING SOON.
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS THAT???
LOOKING REALLY GOOD BROTHER!! LIKE THE COLOR COMBO


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@Oct 27 2009, 09:57 PM~15482355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I would drive this ride until the *tank is empty*! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 14 2009, 03:37 PM~15979942
> *ALL MOST DONE WITH THIS. I GOT SOME NEW DUILDS COMING SOON.
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good chris like that color bro  wats a DUILD homie :biggrin: lol......


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas! & it's builds bitches!! :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

lookin good homie!!! i need to get my ass in gear and build


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 14 2009, 05:37 PM~15979942
> *ALL MOST DONE WITH THIS. I GOT SOME NEW BUILDS COMING SOON.
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks brothas!!  Its almost done too. Maybe by tomorrow.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

DONE WITH THIS RX7


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 19 2009, 06:46 PM~16031772
> *DONE WITH THIS RX7
> 
> 
> ...


WICKED BROTHER! AND THANK YOU FOR THE INFO ON THE MAGAZINE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 19 2009, 05:53 PM~16031830
> *WICKED BROTHER! AND THANK YOU FOR THE INFO ON THE MAGAZINE
> *


THANKS BRO & YOUR WELCOME


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 19 2009, 07:46 PM~16031772
> *DONE WITH THIS RX7
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, very nice Chris, good color, nice stance. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work on the rx7


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 19 2009, 06:13 PM~16032011
> *WOW, very nice Chris, good color, nice stance.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

rx7 looks sick!!! i like the decals and the rims.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Dec 21 2009, 09:06 PM~16052730
> *rx7 looks sick!!! i like the decals and the rims.
> *


Thanks bro. The rims are from veilside rx7 kit


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i see u chris lol


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 21 2009, 10:21 PM~16053641
> *i see u chris lol
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice Ricer Chris!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 21 2009, 10:30 PM~16053759
> *Nice Ricer Chris!!!
> *


COUSIN!!! THANKS COUSIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sancho619 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 21 2009, 10:30 PM~16053759
> *Nice Ricer Chris!!!
> *


X2 came out good


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho619_@Dec 21 2009, 11:29 PM~16054464
> *X2 came out good
> *


THANKS DAWG! I NEED A BEER!


----------



## sancho619 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 21 2009, 11:42 PM~16054617
> *THANKS DAWG! I NEED A BEER!
> *


  so do I but I'm working not off til Wed   maybe then


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho619_@Dec 21 2009, 11:57 PM~16054803
> *  so do I but I'm working not off til Wed      maybe then
> *


I'LL BE WAITING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good in here Chris...you are deff getting better with each build.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 22 2009, 12:41 AM~16055194
> *Looking good in here Chris...you are deff getting better with each build.
> *


THANKS BRO, STILL TRYING & ALWAYS LEARNING


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 19 2009, 05:46 PM~16031772
> *DONE WITH THIS RX7
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Looks sick dawg!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 22 2009, 09:04 AM~16056717
> *:0 Looks sick dawg!!!!
> *


Thanks dawg!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

New one. 65 rag.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice color bro.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

looks badass with the top


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I like this one.....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas, I apreciate it


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 30 2009, 09:56 PM~16140196
> *I like this one.....
> *


X2, looks hella sick. especially with those rims and tires. just badass man


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

damn bro that rx7 is sick! and the 65 looking firme so far bro!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS FELLAS, TRYING TO FOIL BOTH MY 65 RIGHT NOW.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 30 2009, 08:03 PM~16138571
> *New one. 65 rag.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 65's are inn this month :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: SWEET LOOK'N RAG BRO!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: YUP

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 30 2009, 08:03 PM~16138571
> *New one. 65 rag.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good Chris. Guess u found a 65 rag u were looking for :0 

those wheels look sick on that color


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

65 looks cool on those wide whites with that color


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks  

Yeah Al, I ended getting 3 of them.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, you dont stop do ya!! Sick color.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 31 2009, 11:20 AM~16145109
> *Damn, you dont stop do ya!! Sick color.
> *


 :biggrin: Trying to be like you :biggrin: Thanks cousin!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

65 Looks sick homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lovin the color on the 65 bro builds are lookin good


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

that 65 looks bad ass bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Jan 13 2010, 11:23 PM~16286028
> *that 65 looks bad ass bro
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 30 2009, 09:03 PM~16138571
> *New one. 65 rag.
> 
> 
> ...


 nice color on this rag i need to get me one or two :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 14 2010, 06:45 AM~16287115
> *nice color on this rag i need to get me one or two :biggrin:
> *


X 2 !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@Jan 22 2010, 10:50 PM~16382352
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up primo


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 22 2010, 11:29 PM~16382664
> *whats up primo
> *


NADA JUST HANGING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: nice work on the 70s 

and the 65 is looking good 2 :yes:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 18 2010, 02:52 PM~16653063
> *:thumbsup: nice work on the 70s
> 
> and the 65 is looking good 2 :yes:
> *


Thanks bro. I kind of rushed it to get them ready for the NNL.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

got the wheels today.... thanks big homie!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 18 2010, 03:34 PM~16653347
> *got the wheels today.... thanks big homie!!!
> *


Cool! It's all good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice 70's brother. :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice pair of 70's! Looks bad ass cousin!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DAM PRIMO!! LOOKING SWEET!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 18 2010, 10:02 PM~16658032
> *DAM PRIMO!! LOOKING SWEET!
> *


X2 got the vert boot today thanks


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 19 2010, 12:57 AM~16658875
> *X2 got the vert boot today thanks
> *


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

70's are NICE!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 18 2010, 03:45 PM~16653006
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: thats tight


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas. I appreciate it


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

looks good man see u on sun cant wait never been to nnl west hows that show


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Feb 19 2010, 07:58 PM~16666377
> *looks good man see u on sun cant wait never been to nnl west hows that show
> *


Thanks. It's a badass show! I'll see you their


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

them 70s nice


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: Dam looks like O.G. and next generation 70's! Tight... :wow:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 18 2010, 11:45 PM~16653006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 20 2010, 09:36 AM~16669075
> *Damn!!
> *


NICE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE BRO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas  I appreciate it.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 18 2010, 05:45 PM~16653006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice im likin the SD '70, looks real !! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 20 2010, 10:31 AM~16669967
> *nice im likin the SD '70, looks real !! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMN CHRIS THEM TWIN 70's LOOK SWEET BRO   I LIKES


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Gracias homeboy


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Incomplete work is good. Hopefully, done work will be SUPERB. 


Jaguar Super Charger


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Car_Cars77_@Feb 21 2010, 09:23 AM~16677272
> *Incomplete work is good. Hopefully, done work will be SUPERB.
> Jaguar Super Charger
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## sancho619 (Aug 13, 2009)

nice twins sd 70 is the better one


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jan 30 2010, 07:42 PM~16463510
> *hey when are you looking at selling these and how much?  i need to get the money saved up.
> *


Thanks dawg!  :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just got new wheels :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 25 2010, 03:25 PM~16723761
> *Just got new wheels  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice bro now find me some :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 25 2010, 08:18 PM~16727174
> *nice bro now find me some  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I got lucky on eBay bro. I'll still be on the look out for more tho


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 1 2010, 10:10 PM~16767334
> *
> 
> 
> ...



turned out sick looking.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 2 2010, 10:00 AM~16771183
> *turned out sick looking.
> *


Thanks brotha!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I haven't touched any of my wips in a while. I started this COE today. I got most of the grill cleaned up. It should be ready for primer tomorrow morning.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks sick Chris... you gonna slam it?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 4 2010, 02:40 PM~17389053
> *Looks sick Chris... you gonna slam it?
> *


I haven't thought that far yet :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats sick nice work on the grill...are you gonna make it a car hauler?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 4 2010, 02:54 PM~17389187
> *thats sick nice work on the grill...are you gonna make it a car hauler?
> *


No. I was thinking of a flat bed or putting a regular truck bed on it.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that would be cool i saw one in a magazine that had a truck bed but it was built to scale of the truck it was huge but looked good ima keep an eye on this one i love the old coe trucks


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 4 2010, 03:02 PM~17389294
> *that would be cool i saw one in a magazine that had a truck bed but it was built to scale of the truck it was huge but looked good ima keep an eye on this one i love the old coe trucks
> *


Yeah, I've seen a few. I still have to find everything for it still.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 1 2010, 09:10 PM~16767334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice chris


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 5 2010, 05:27 PM~17402686
> * nice chris
> *


Thanks


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Got the coe in primer. I thought it would be good to paint... I was wrong. Still needs work.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 9 2010, 08:20 PM~17438164
> *Got the coe in primer. I thought it would be good to paint... I was wrong. Still needs work.
> 
> 
> ...


Still looks bad ass.... You decide on a color?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Coming along nice though bro. wat make is it??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS FELLAS  IT'S A 42 FORD


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS DAWG. JUST HAVE TO FILL THE PIN HOLES .


----------



## sancho619 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 9 2010, 08:59 PM~17438569
> *Looking good
> *


x2


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 15 2010, 05:10 PM~17500218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you pick that up from Roger?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good Chris... You need a boot for it??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+May 15 2010, 05:19 PM~17500261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, I will be needing one.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Its packed up and ready for you bro...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 15 2010, 08:36 PM~17501584
> *Its packed up and ready for you bro...
> *


Thanks cousin!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YESSIR!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

sic vert u got ther bro. What ur plans


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@May 15 2010, 10:36 PM~17502616
> *sic vert u got ther bro. What ur plans
> *


jack it up on 28's hahahahahaha...

You should put side glass in the rear quarters and doors with chrome trim.... but keep it a low low


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 15 2010, 06:10 PM~17500218
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas  

I have no idea what to work on. So I pulled the rig out again. Let me know what you think of the doors. I kind of like the style :happysad:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2010, 09:58 AM~17514794
> *Thanks fellas
> 
> I have no idea what to work on. So I pulled the rig out again. Let me know what you think of the doors. I kind of like the style  :happysad:
> ...


NIce looks different wit the doors :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 17 2010, 10:11 AM~17514930
> *NIce looks different wit the doors  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro, I think I'll leave it too :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well you didnt waste any time on that.... Sick Cousin... Hey thanks again bro.... Still cant believe he was out there painting that late. lmao


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 17 2010, 10:30 AM~17515119
> *Well you didnt waste any time on that.... Sick Cousin... Hey thanks again bro.... Still cant believe he was out there painting that late. lmao
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS COUSIN. I KNOW A MIDNIGHT PAINT JOB :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

[/quote]
i like it !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

>


i like it !!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]

THANKS BRO


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKIMG GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

that rig is gonna be sick


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## sancho619 (Aug 13, 2009)

like the look a litl different now finish it up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

rig looks bad ass bro, where the wheels come from? they look sick on there


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks nice


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks homies!  still needs LOTS of work :happysad:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Fun build off SUNKIST GS400


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work.... Glad to see you got another one done....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work.... Glad to see you got another one done....


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

builds look good chris... i think i have some the same rims u have on the semi.. let me know if u need some extra's... but ill check if there the same ones.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas. Damn JR. I just made it to a single axel  But if you don't need them I'll take them. Let me know.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Another quicky & a little different :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice start... Throw some D's on it...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 26 2010, 06:10 PM~17613474
> *Nice start... Throw some D's on it...
> *


X2! Put the 19" Pegasus on it!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: i just might :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 26 2010, 02:45 PM~17612664
> *Another quicky & a little different  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: SWEET, I LIKE THAT


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 26 2010, 07:08 PM~17615098
> *:cheesy: SWEET, I LIKE THAT
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Definately different, havent seen one of those b4 :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 26 2010, 07:48 PM~17615599
> * Definately different, havent seen one of those b4  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks bro, & hell yeah its different :biggrin: DEUCES76 hooked it up.

I had to put some rims on this 70 promo :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 1 2010, 10:01 AM~18459295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a kool lookin' wagon bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 1 2010, 08:02 AM~18459302
> *Thats a kool lookin' wagon bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. Still needs some details but, it'll be done soon.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 1 2010, 11:01 AM~18459295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL bro. I like. :thumbsup:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 1 2010, 08:01 AM~18459295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: sick lookin wagon


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

lookin good chris


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

that wagon is sweet


----------



## joeferia (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice job chris. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn bro.... you finally got it done... Nice work...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

really nice work up in here... :wow: :wow: 
keep up da good work...laterz. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas. Still not done but, it's getting there


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 1 2010, 09:01 AM~18459295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work chris like the stagerd rims something diffrent :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks bro. Here's a cool pic I found from the NNL here in SD.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks sick. Love da pic from da show


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 2 2010, 01:22 PM~18470412
> *Thanks bro. Here's a cool pic I found from the NNL here in SD.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 2 2010, 07:02 PM~18473978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA!!! Thanks bro! I'm sure we can clean that face up. A little puddy, glue, & kicker! No problem :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

a little putty....haha


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

QUICKIE :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That looks great !

I love that color !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 Watchalo!!!!!!! looking good primo!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 27 2010, 01:49 PM~18672671
> *That looks great  !
> 
> I love that color !
> ...


LOOKING GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas!  I knew those 59 lowrider decals would be used some day :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 1 2010, 09:01 AM~18459295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass right thurr.what wheels are those?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 27 2010, 11:38 AM~18672602
> *QUICKIE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wicked bro!! i likededed it!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas  
Kb, it's these rims


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 28 2010, 07:29 PM~18686068
> *Thanks fellas
> Kb, it's these rims
> 
> ...


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

looks good bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 28 2010, 08:48 PM~18687820
> *looks good bro
> *


Thanks little bro  
I thought I would have had it done by now but, I've been working crazy hours.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

ALMOST DONE


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 looks
Good Chris


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Rafa.

Here it is all done.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

looks bad ass bro...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 1 2010, 12:29 PM~18711564
> *Thanks Rafa.
> 
> Here it is all done.
> ...



bad ass chris


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS BROTHAS!!

NEXT! maybe....


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 1 2010, 02:16 PM~18712741
> *THANKS BROTHAS!!
> 
> NEXT! maybe....
> ...



thats sick! what kit is this?


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 1 2010, 11:29 AM~18711564
> *Thanks Rafa.
> 
> Here it is all done.
> ...



damn it looks clean! what did u use to keep the glue off the corners and tail lights


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

It's a 61 Lincoln continental.

This is the glue I use.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 1 2010, 10:29 AM~18711564
> *
> 
> Here it is all done.
> ...


LOOKS BADASS CHRIS


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 2 2010, 08:14 PM~18721272
> *LOOKS BADASS CHRIS
> *


Gracias loco!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lincoln is gonna be sick fucker.... Can I have it??


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 1 2010, 11:29 AM~18711564
> *Thanks Rafa.
> 
> Here it is all done.
> ...



man that shit is so freah and so clean


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 1 2010, 01:29 PM~18711564
> *Thanks Rafa.
> 
> Here it is all done.
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Oct 1 2010, 01:29 PM~18711564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Lincoln looks so Gangsta ! Keep us posted bro !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Oct 3 2010, 09:46 PM~18728280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. The color is a hok lime gold candy over a silver base.

I hope that 61 comes out looking gangster when I'm done :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good homie


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Oct 5 2010, 11:00 PM~18747942
> *Looks good homie
> *


THANKS DAWG


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 6 2010, 12:26 PM~18751623
> *THANKS DAWG
> *



sup muuuthafucking chris :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 7 2010, 07:14 AM~18758531
> *sup muuuthafucking  chris  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave: wut up loco?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

ttt for the homie chris :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 1 2010, 09:29 PM~18711564
> *Thanks Rafa.
> 
> Here it is all done.
> ...


Cool ride bro!  
There are some white edges around the side decals, did the decals fool you or is this on purpose?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 1 2010, 08:58 PM~18715046
> *It's a 61 Lincoln continental.
> 
> This is the glue I use.
> ...



i use this too chris im impatient and this shit is quick with out the bullshit


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 9 2010, 10:07 PM~18775372
> *i use this too chris im impatient and this shit is quick with out the bullshit
> *


x2 the best bondo money can buy just apply kick and sand...............lol


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 10 2010, 12:15 AM~18775398
> *x2 the best bondo money can buy just apply kick and sand...............lol
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty+Oct 8 2010, 07:37 PM~18769800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Woke up bored this morning. So I did some chopping :biggrin: 
Next it will become a quad cab.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bad ass Cousin....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 12 2010, 11:37 AM~18790966
> *Woke up bored this morning. So I did some chopping  :biggrin:
> Next it will become a quad cab.
> 
> ...


 :0 DDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

looks sick dawg!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

What tou guys think???


----------



## sancho619 (Aug 13, 2009)

damn you are inspiring me tu jump back on the h2 :biggrin: 
 looking good perro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho619_@Oct 13 2010, 01:34 PM~18800957
> *damn you are inspiring me tu jump back on the h2 :biggrin:
> looking good perro
> *


Bring it over. A little build session before the drink session won't hurt :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 13 2010, 01:00 PM~18799281
> *What tou guys think???
> 
> 
> ...





its too short lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 13 2010, 11:00 AM~18799281
> *What tou guys think???
> 
> 
> ...


ALOT BETTER CARNAL!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 13 2010, 10:00 AM~18799281
> *What tou guys think???
> 
> 
> ...


this bad aaaaaaaaassssssssssssssss homie,u should build camper shell for the bed


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, a camper shell would be kool !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x2


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas! & thanks for the camper shell idea. I think I have a few somewhere.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean Cris, roll with it need camper with a double rag top and on cab too!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD CABRON!!!! GLAD YOUR BACK ON THE TABLE BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Oct 13 2010, 11:47 PM~18807164
> *clean Cris, roll with it need camper with a double rag top and on cab too!!
> *


I need 1 more shell.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 14 2010, 12:01 AM~18807213
> *LOOKING GOOD CABRON!!!! GLAD YOUR BACK ON THE TABLE BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks primo


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I noticed that the dually & tahoe are a little different in size. I'm gonna need another tahoe body to finish the body. Till then it's on hold


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WTF?!?! Damn fucker, you got another one done??


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 14 2010, 04:04 PM~19066025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWWEEEEEEETTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 14 2010, 02:04 AM~18807228
> *I need 1 more shell.
> 
> 
> ...


this is sick.. i have shell for ya.. :biggrin: but i dont have the back glass for it  lmk...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas  still fixing the stance on it. Its to lifted.




> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 15 2010, 12:08 PM~19072951
> *this is sick.. i have shell for ya.. :biggrin: but i dont have the back glass for it  lmk...
> *


Thanks homie! Yeah, if you don't need it, I'll take it


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking good man. Love the ideas u got going


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Nov 15 2010, 02:08 PM~19073877
> *Looking good man. Love the ideas u got going
> *


Thanks dawg


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I haven't post a build here in a bit.
Here's a new 1 I just started.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice bro, yeah that gonna look cool


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks. I hope it does


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ever since we texted a couple times the other day, I've been meaning to check out your work, I'm a couple pages in, you do some good work!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks bro. I still got lots to learn tho


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

CHR1S619 said:


> Thanks bro. I still got lots to learn tho


yeah, definitely feel you on that one, for my truck entry for the build off for james were doing, will be my first time cutting up a frame to slam the truck, im super nervous about it, and i just tried scratch a arms on my last build for the first time as well, its nerve racking!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yup! All you got to do is try tho.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Got this going so far..


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks good man, I like how you filled the back of the cab, and are you gonna hinge the bed cover


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

No it's sealed up.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

CHR1S619 said:


> Got this going so far..


looks very cool, nice work on the back of the cab !!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Gary


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CHR1S619 said:


> I haven't post a build here in a bit.Here's a new 1 I just started.


i like wur ur going with this bro :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks, I hope I can get'r done...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice builds


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks homie


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Still needs body work.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CHR1S619 said:


> Still needs body work.


cool build!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm diggin' it!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Het dude, its looking good, what's up with the semi and the drifter, those were going nice too


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks bro. Their put away for the moment...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

looking good primo!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Got a quick build going. 68 Deville.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

what is that you guys are using to hold the bodys for paint?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

It's a kit you can buy. It has a body holder & a parts holder too.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

whoa I need one. who makes it? Thanks!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

CHR1S619 said:


> It's a kit you can buy. It has a body holder & a parts holder too.


 How do them paints in the background work Chris?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

@ rich, I don't remember the brand. I got it at Pegasus for $22.

@ Pancho, Their nice water based paints. Those are pearl colors. I'll get you a beter pic later.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Almost got the back window done..


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

CHR1S619 said:


> Almost got the back window done..


nOW THATS A FIRST ! gREAT IDEA AND EXECUTION BRO !


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

CHR1S619 said:


> Still needs body work.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

CHR1S619 said:


>















Oh yeah, I'm STILL workin' on the Import buildoff car.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks bro 
Sounds good! Can't wait to see it done!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

cool custom bro!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Got a quick build done today.. Honda rc211v. I put the front fender backwards...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DAM PRIMO!!! GETTING SOME WORK DID!!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

CHR1S619 said:


> Got a quick build done today.. Honda rc211v. I put the front fender backwards...




where did u find this truck kit at im lookin for one. that thing is bad ass bro


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks good Chris. Last build for 2011?

How's the Porshe coming?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I got it in New Jersey nnl east.
Yup, last build of the year. I got a few on the to do list for 2012.
I have to strip the Porsche


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Finely getting this going..


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

bike came out nice.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

CHR1S619 said:


> Finely getting this going..


Nice BBQ...:thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

builds are lookin good bro.. love the BBQ keep up the good work


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice bbq grill... Creative


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

That grill is sweet. I had the same idea for a Silverado bed.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

That would be a huge grill 

Got some paint on it. Next gold leaf, pinstripe, then clear.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

wachalo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

looking good primo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Wacha un stranger...  thanks primo!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

looking real good!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Bikes look good Chris


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks good chris I've wanted to make a grill with a 64 but never got around to it now after seeing how nice yours is makes me wish I did good work as always up in here Reppin that Mcba to the fullest


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks! I've seen a real 64 impala grill with a hydro set up too... It's sick!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

CHR1S619 said:


> Thanks! I've seen a real 64 impala grill with a hydro set up too... It's sick!!


Was it blue cause we may be talking about the same thing ? Another sick ass build would be do you remember in the 90s thump records used to go on tour with Lowrider mag. And they had a 64 impala front clip that was lifted on some daytons and it was a turn table set up in the engine bay sick shit for real need to build that bro


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

_*Chr1s, those bikes are








*_


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

The 1 I saw was tan with murals. I don't remember the thump records 1...
Thanks Tonio!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

that Lac Vert is SICKKKKk...whatcha gonna do wit the 57 front cap?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

some incredible projects you have going on in here man. Love the Caddy, xb & grill.. really cool


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

looking good in here...iliked the caddy but that grill is awesome...:h5:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas! 



customcoupe68 said:


> that Lac Vert is SICKKKKk...whatcha gonna do wit the 57 front cap?


It's a BBQ grill. I spilled glue on the driver side fender tho  . So it'll be a while before it'll be at the shows..


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Round 2
I had to redo this 59. I'm getting the body ready for primer.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

CHR1S619 said:


> Round 2
> I had to redo this 59. I'm getting the body ready for primer.


This looks sinister.Love it


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Trans Am is sick as hell!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work Chris!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas 
I need to get more time to build. I'll try to post more...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Gonna try to make it a wide body...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Siiiiickk!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea cousin!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats a heck of an idea !!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas. It's beginning to be a challenge trying to match both sides...


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HANDLE THAT SHIT COMPA. LOOKS GOOD


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah man! Don't like the new camaros much until I saw the widebody, I like it, looks alot better!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas.

Got the fenders on. Just got to smooth them out.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Anyone have the instructions to this?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I do. I'm at work right now but I can make copies and send them to you.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

http://public.fotki.com/drasticplasticsmcc/instruction_sheetsh/instruction_sheets/


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> http://public.fotki.com/drasticplasticsmcc/instruction_sheetsh/instruction_sheets/


DAMN!  thanks


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Chris619, hey I noticed you have a 1956 VW, oval window kit, want to sell/trade it? Hit me up


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Auto Mob said:


> Chris619, hey I noticed you have a 1956 VW, oval window kit, want to sell/trade it? Hit me up


GOOD LUCK WITH THAT LOL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry man. I won't be getting rid of it.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

U got any hoppers


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

sg90rider said:


> U got any hoppers


No. I haven't built one since jr. High.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

cool man!


----------

